# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Glenn Beck vs. Ron Paul: The Showdown

## Nihilist23

Coming up in 15 minutes.

I hope Ron Paul really takes advantage of this.  This is a rare opportunity to get in a lot of information to a largely Republican audience.

-UPDATE-

Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZXWW4C2kpE

----------


## MRoCkEd

i hope its good

----------


## Ibgamer

Cant wait, whole family will be watching

----------


## jake

I await the youtube , no CNN right now

----------


## werdd

> I await the youtube , no CNN right now


Becks gonna get RWNED.

----------


## GHoeberX

Video-stream anyone? I only see CNN-International and when I go to CNN.com I get the CNN-international version

----------


## Vvick727

how much time is dr. paul going to be on for?

----------


## Spike Kojima

Someone recording this for us foreigners ?

----------


## Flirple

For the full hour. Brace for smearing... Hope for best.

----------


## trey4sports

> how much time is dr. paul going to be on for?



the whole hour!!!

----------


## yongrel

Those of you who are watching, wouldya give us a play-by-play? Some of us don't have televisions.

Pretty please?

----------


## rasheedwallace

SO ready for this, get em' Ron!

----------


## IRO-bot

My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?

----------


## AtomiC

Ron Paul is gonna OWN Glenn Beck!

----------


## bluemarkets

someone please youtube this  ...

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I think it'll be a friendly interview.  Paul will get a chance to sway Beck and his audience on the big area they disagree on- foreign policy.  I've heard Beck say that he likes Paul's domestic policies outside of the FBI thing which Paul will also get a chance to clear up.  This should be a great interview all around!  I expect another home run for Ron Paul!

----------


## AtomiC

Go to the chat to talk about it.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


It's on CNN Headline News, not the regular CNN.  Check to see if you have that channel.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


Glenn Beck is on Headline News(HLN) on my cable network.

----------


## i2ambler

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


Its headline news, not CNN

Holy crap, you people are fast.

----------


## kylejack

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


Glenn Beck's show is not on CNN.  Glenn Beck's show is on CNN Headline News, a different channel.

----------


## IRO-bot

I have that channel SWEET!!!!!

----------


## Voluntaryist

> Becks gonna get RWNED.


RWNED   lolololol

----------


## HazardPerry

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7.  Is this his radio show?  If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


Please don't give Lou any more ratings than he deserves 

CNN _Headline_ News is where Glenn's Den is.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> My CNN says Lou Dobbs on at 7. Is this his radio show? If so, does anyone have a live stream link?


It's on CNN Headline News channel.

----------


## IRO-bot

HAHA.  I was going to watch Ninja Warrior tonight.  Ron Paul is much better.  Although, Ninja Warrior is sweet.

----------


## doronster195

Well, I´ll be video taping it with my cellphone. Poor quality, but at least i´ll be able to put it up quickly for everyone.

----------


## Voice

I'm at work. Can I have the play-by-play? please?

----------


## Menthol Patch

Glen Beck just said that he supports behavioral security officers in airports that can drag people aside and question them for hours if they look stressed.

He said he was questioned for three hours by multiple officers just a short time ago. This bozo claims that he was not bothered and it made him feel good and safer.

For the record, he is an absolute neo-con and he is going to find every single way he can to attack Ron Paul.

----------


## GHoeberX

If I'm not mistaken, Glenn Beck is on the CNN Headline News. Not sure though

----------


## rfbz

braced for a great interview where Glenn goes over what he agrees with RP on, and tough questions about what he doesn't.

----------


## i2ambler

Chat room isnt allowing me to connect using firefox..

----------


## Voice

play-by-play? pleasepleaseplease?

----------


## rfbz

im sure there'll be plenty of that voice

----------


## gang

> Glenn Beck's show is not on CNN.  Glenn Beck's show is on CNN Headline News, a different channel.


Is this channel streamed on the web or via p2p?

----------


## Nihilist23

I'm not motivated enough to do a full play-by-play but I'll definitely point out the highlights as they happen.

----------


## sharedvoice

Apparently you can tune into the studio live here http://www.glennbeck.com/freakcam/ 
but I think you need an account. Not sure if it is the same studio where this interview will be conducted.

----------


## rfbz

good intro so far

----------


## MsDoodahs

I have butterflies, just like I would get REALLY early on whenever Ron would be on television.

Sheesh.

Okay, here we go....

----------


## The Only Woj

I'm pumped!!!!

----------


## Menthol Patch

He is lying already. He is claiming he is a libertarian.

----------


## JoeySweets

Let's DOOOOOOOOO IT

----------


## Magsec

He's wearing glasses lol, sophisticated!

----------


## HazardPerry

Love the goggles

----------


## shoms_w

This might work:

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

1st discussion is about domestic enemies.

----------


## silverhandorder

How can see this on TV?

----------


## Voice

I can't listen. I'm at work

----------


## MsDoodahs

Plays a clip of Iowa debate obey Constitution, enemies foreign and domestic.

Glen says who do you mean?

Ron says he means philosophical danger undermining our liberties.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> How can see this on TV?


CNN Headline news

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Talking about 1 world Government and the UN.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Glen - you say UN shouldn't exist.

Ron corrected, I have no say in whether they exist or not.  Ron says he doesn't like being part of it.

Glen says he agrees with Ron on this point.

Ron says trade agreements do the same thing.

----------


## nunaem

Glenn agrees with Ron on the UN

----------


## hellah10

so far.... so good

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> so far.... so good


so far anyway

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh great here comes the conspiracies

----------


## Alex

I like Glenn Beck, and the interview seems to be going well so far. Glad he's doing it.

----------


## 1913_to_2008

rON JUST MENTIONED THE nwo

----------


## wfd40

Man, this is intense... 

::butterflies::

----------


## hellah10

new world order! dr. paul firing on all cylinders so far

----------


## Nihilist23

He dropped the New World Order and One World Government bombs.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Glen says the gov't is intentionally sabatoging us, asks Ron how is it possible it IS NOT a conspiracy.

Ron says some people BELEIVE in it.  New world order, it's not secretive anymore, some really believe in it and think it would be great.

Ron says he doesn't agree with them.  

Glen plugs his book.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

At the bottom of the screen it says "Ron Paul has raised 18 million so far this quarter"

----------


## peterv

oops my bad.  please disregard

----------


## bgoldwater

good god the superhighway, not this crap.

----------


## hellah10

nice... dr paul can finally explain the nafta highway

----------


## MsDoodahs

It's good so far but that's because they agree so far, lol.

----------


## Lois

*Thanks, guys, for telling the gist of the interview 

I can't get that freakcam because you have to pay for it and my husband would freak if I spent any more money. *

----------


## ChrisInMN

Live now on Ron Paul Radio!

www.ronpaulradio.com

ChrisInMN

----------


## Taco John

Awesome...  We need to get the Superhighway information into the mainstream...  This is going great so far.

----------


## 1913_to_2008

this is going great

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I wish they would put the conspiracies at the end of the show some people don't automatically assume he is a wacko.

----------


## stefans

> *Thanks, guys, for telling the gist of the interview *


+1

----------


## The Only Woj

I've gotta say, I'm so happy that Dr. Paul, after all of these years, is getting the face time he deserves.

----------


## shoms_w

it is on ronpaulradio.com

----------


## GHoeberX

> Live now on Ron Paul Radio!
> 
> www.ronpaulradio.com
> 
> ChrisInMN


Thanks!

----------


## 1913_to_2008

So far Glen is agreeing with him and kissing his ass.  so far

----------


## son of liberty

it's on Ron Paul Radio now!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I've gotta say, I'm so happy that Dr. Paul, after all of these years, is getting the face time he deserves.


And its not like the Morton Downey interview in 88.

----------


## nunaem

> I wish they would put the conspiracies at the end of the show some people don't automatically assume he is a wacko.


some people are hopeless

----------


## hellah10

man it just seems like glenn beck loves ron paul just as much as tucker lol

so far...

lets wait till teh attacks come

----------


## 1913_to_2008

wow, this is good!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> some people are hopeless


Are you calling me hopeless?

----------


## stefans

> So far Glen is agreeing with him and kissing his ass.  so far



don't worry. ron has handled more eloquent and intelligent people than some cheap book promoter who knew nothing about politics a few years ago.

----------


## wfd40

wow, that was a great answer to what this movement can accomplish!

----------


## shoms_w

> Are you calling me hopeless?


you are hopeless for asking if he called u hopeless

----------


## son of liberty

Man this is great!....so far.

----------


## tonyTheBest

tuning RonpaulRadio.com, it's live

----------


## hellah10

i dont know john sutton either lol

----------


## nunaem

> Are you calling me hopeless?


you think Ron Paul is a whacko? Then yes

----------


## The Only Woj

awesome so far!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> you are hopeless for asking if he called u hopeless


I'm getting hopeless for not knowing if I'm hopeless.

----------


## Forefall

So far so good!

----------


## homah

This guy isn't a very good interviewer.

----------


## Jodi

Man Ron is right on!!!!

----------


## Chase

Man it's been a RP love fest so far

----------


## IRO-bot

Wow,  Glenn is being civil and nice

----------


## JoeySweets

good start,,

----------


## ksu_s13

I missed the first few minutes, but so far so good!

----------


## shrapnel88

this is going quite well thus far.

----------


## Nihilist23

This will easily be Ron Paul's best interview yet.  When he has plenty of time to speak he is gold.

It is being fairly conducted as well.

Who knows though, Glenn might just be disarming him for a sucker punch later on in the show.

----------


## EvilEngineer

yup, so far so good.  Yeah for MSM exposure.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> This guy isn't a very good interviewer.


But Conservative Christians watch him, so we have to take what we get.

----------


## conner_condor

He is kicking ass. The pardon at the end. Excellent.

----------


## Trigonx

i wonder what Beck's ratings jumped up to today.

----------


## bobmurph

Great so far.  Ron looks very presidential.

----------


## Abobo

*is waiting for the war mongering to start*

----------


## brumans

Best Interview Ever!!!

----------


## fortilite

Great interview so far, I think the attack on Huckabee really warmed him up!

----------


## rasheedwallace

props to beck! i think we MAY have underestimated him...

ron is too smart to fall to any tricks, i think we have this.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

It's fantastic thus far!  Ron Paul is hitting a grand slam!

----------


## daikonv

so far so good

----------


## castor

I REALLY like the interview so far.  Hes saving the disagreements for the end though.  Then we will see how civil and fair he is.

----------


## Menthol Patch

I'm surprised so far.

----------


## DeepBlu

This is awesome.

----------


## brumans

> This guy isn't a very good interviewer.


He's letting Ron speak... this is the way interviews should be.

----------


## conner_condor

I am shure becks ratings are the highest then been in a long time

----------


## Jodi

> i wonder what Beck's ratings jumped up to today.


I bet bunches.  MSM knows how popular our man is.

----------


## olehounddog

so far so good

----------


## CurtisLow

This is what Ron Paul needs! media, media, media!

Only good! Go RP!

----------


## homah

> But Conservative Christians watch him, so we have to take what we get.


I'm absolutely ecstatic to see Paul get this much air time...just wish the interview had a better flow to it.  Maybe things will pick up over the next 45 minutes.

----------


## The Only Woj

going to be interesting to see how he plays out with the Iran/Iraq questions ... and if he can bring up decriminalizing gold/silver currency to compete with the FEDs monopoly on our money

----------


## son of liberty

Ron Paul Radio is nailing the analysis...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

If Beck sees a huge jump in ratings tonight, maybe more channels will want RP on.

----------


## PimpBlimp

Glenn looks kinda pissed or something odd.

----------


## orion846

stop insinuating glenn will be a douche if he's not nice to RP the entire time. its an interview, not an infomercial. there's nothing immoral about an interviewer not being nice to his interviewee the entire time

personally i WANT GB to 'talk $#@!' to RP, so that undecided's know theyre seeing something real and not biasness

----------


## Jon S

my ONLY complaint is that ron kinda looks angry.

----------


## tmg19103

This is great. RP gets to sell all the great points and get new supporters to start with and then hold his own in th ened on foreign policy. Economics is next and RP woll kill that. Glenn is being fair.

----------


## homah

> He's letting Ron speak... this is the way interviews should be.


He doesn't ask pointed questions...he mutters a few words and waits for Ron to say something.  He is certainly doing well at letting Ron speak, though, as you said.

----------


## Richandler

He is doing awesome. Beck is being very good. Agreeing largely so far.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I confess to not watching Beck hardly at all.  

Therefore I am unfamiliar with his "style."

But I will say that thus far, he has NOT talked over Dr. Paul, and has allowed Ron time to answer.

That is KEY.

If Ron has the time to answer, he'll be fine for the whole hour.

I do not expect everyone to agree with Dr. Paul on every issue.  I don't.

But it is clear to see that he is the most intelligent man (or woman) running.

----------


## Birdlady

I am sure the attack is incoming though.

----------


## reduen

What is going on? I thought it was suppose to be on CNN!


I am watching it right now and it is not on... 

Help!!!

----------


## 1913_to_2008

So far they've talked about the NWO, NAFTA HWY, The banks controlling things,both parties being the same controlled by the same people...etcetcetc.....

Glen is still kissing his butt.  I think it may start getting a little stickier in the next segment.

So far this is probablly the best interview.  It almost seems like it shouldn't be on TV...lol

----------


## MsDoodahs

Budget issues now.

Cut spending overseas, can't maintain the empire.

----------


## agasys

This is a more sedate Ron Paul so far, but I like it. He looks very Presidential.

----------


## Ninja Homer

This seems really weird to me... Ron Paul got a whole segment.  Buffer videos.  Back again after the break.

How the hell is this all going to fit on a youtube video?

I'm freaking out!!!

----------


## Revolution9

> Are you calling me hopeless?


If he didn't, for your obsequious shot at folks who think for themselves..yes..you are hopeless. Next time don't fling insults that only fly at freepers and red  state forums. Ya see, in my long interface with clowns who spout your style of rhetoric, when backed in a corner and made to rely on facts and intellect only have spew and further obfuscation as though that backs up their BS.

HTH
Randy

----------


## BillyDkid

Not bad so far.  Glen called himself a libertarian - news to me.

----------


## Jon S

its on hln.

----------


## sparebulb

> I am sure the attack is incoming though.


Yes, the attack will come after the RP interview is over.  Look for the insults starting tomorrow.  Bleckt is a weasel.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> What is going on? I thought it was suppose to be on CNN!
> 
> 
> I am watching it right now and it is not on... 
> 
> Help!!!


CNN Headline News not regular CNN

----------


## Revolution9

> Wow,  Glenn is being civil and nice


He will get a severe caning outside the shed if he $#@!s with Americas favorite Grandfather.

Best
Randy

----------


## Teflon Master

oh hell yes ron paul just dropped some bastiat

----------


## hellah10

this is such a good interview by the good doctor

----------


## Jon S

so far its pretty good.

----------


## The Only Woj

Ronny is kickin' A

----------


## BLS

*I'm telling you right now....*

*If Glenn continues being nice we NEED TO EMAIL HIM saying we appreciate him being fair!!!*

----------


## wfd40

Impressive! Wow

----------


## tsetsefly

oh snap, he just quoted bastiat!!!

----------


## rooteroa

Beck already said at the beginning he was going to tackle the difficult issues later so be ready.

----------


## Menthol Patch

It's going well so far, but I'm concerned that Glen Beck is going to pull some kind of stunt near the end.

----------


## homah

The 2nd segment was much, much better than the 1st.  This is going well so far.  I hope he stops kissing ass soon and asks some tough questions.

----------


## Forefall

I expect him to start dropping the foreign policy bomb soon.

----------


## Jon S

yea i think it will get gradually harder and harder. which is very good.

----------


## Jodi

> What is going on? I thought it was suppose to be on CNN!
> 
> 
> I am watching it right now and it is not on... 
> 
> Help!!!


Headline news!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

we dont want him shilling we want tough questions. Ron Shines when put against the wall

----------


## conner_condor

I would like others to answer these questions beck has asked. But you know they will follow suit with RP and copy him.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> oh hell yes ron paul just dropped some bastiat


I teared up.

----------


## Voluntaryist

> *I'm telling you right now....*
> 
> *If Glenn continues being nice we NEED TO EMAIL HIM saying we appreciate him being fair!!!*


+11111111111111111

If Glenn is actually nice to him, then we need to show Glenn some love. Reciprocity. Encourage and promote desirable behavior.

----------


## Taco John

So far, this is awesome...

----------


## homah

> *I'm telling you right now....*
> 
> *If Glenn continues being nice we NEED TO EMAIL HIM saying we appreciate him being fair!!!*


Nice isn't necessarily fair.  See the Stossel/ABC interview for a good example of how to conduct a great interview.  Ideally, I'd rather not know if the interviewer likes the candidate or not.

----------


## Midnight77

Well, Beck has to be careful.   Because he knows he has the potential to increase his viewing audience BIG TIME by treating Dr. Paul fairly.    And I think that is what a lot of this is about.   We need Beck, just as much as Beck needs us.

----------


## ChristopherJ

Glenn is doing great - Don't get upset when they start talking about foreign policy.

They disagree - That's what debate is about.

I think he likes Ron

----------


## I Am Weasel

I'll admit, I'm shocked. Beck is being extremely fair with Dr Paul.

----------


## quickmike

I just hope Ron doesnt pull a "fat boy" on glen like he did to that kid on morton downey

----------


## HazardPerry

> Originally Posted by BLS  
> I'm telling you right now....
> 
> If Glenn continues being nice we NEED TO EMAIL HIM saying we appreciate him being fair!!!


Yes yes yes yes yes, if he keeps this up, Glenn is getting the most feel-good e-mail I've ever sent to the media.

----------


## reduen

> *I'm telling you right now....*
> 
> *If Glenn continues being nice we NEED TO EMAIL HIM saying we appreciate him being fair!!!*



Help me BLS!!! Why is it not on my CNN?!?!   

I feel so outcast!!!...

----------


## LibertyEagle

I sure wish Dr. Paul was there in person.  It most certainly would help the feel of the interview and I would imagine it would keep the tension down too.

----------


## Ridiculous

Paul's voice is shot...

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> Help me BLS!!! Why is it not on my CNN?!?!   
> 
> I feel so outcast!!!...


CNN Headline News

----------


## MS0453

> oh snap, he just quoted bastiat!!!


RP's the man, because while other politicians are dropping the names of celebrities, he's dropping the names of philosophers.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Help me BLS!!! Why is it not on my CNN?!?!   
> 
> I feel so outcast!!!...


CNN Headline News, not regular CNN

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Help me BLS!!! Why is it not on my CNN?!?!   
> 
> I feel so outcast!!!...


It's on HEADLINE NEWS (HLN).

----------


## tonyr1988

> It's on HEADLINE NEWS (HLN).


Sometimes it's CNNH....there's a few abbreviations. I was confused at first.

----------


## Jon S

weird

----------


## rfbz

lol that was akward

----------


## No1ButPaul08

glenn just creamed in his pants

----------


## CountryboyRonPaul

Glenn is Gay

----------


## Forefall

If we weren't both men? LOL

----------


## grfgerger

wow that was awkward

----------


## ChristopherJ

Man love!! Lol

----------


## Nihilist23

Uh, that was a bit weird.  Glenn Beck was just coming on to Ron Paul over his IRS stance.

----------


## nunaem

Glenn wants to french kiss Ron

----------


## srps2233

I want to replace the income tax with freedom! Awesome quote.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

"You want to replace it with a sales tax?"

"I want to replace it with freedom"

----------


## BLS

OMFG...Glenn says he'd french kiss him

----------


## JoeySweets

*that Was Akward*

----------


## hellah10

HAHAHAAH

ive NEVER... and i mean NEVER have seen Glenn Beck act like this before... Im sure Beck has to change his boxers after the show to clean up a bit

----------


## conner_condor

OMG LMFAO  GB is going to have a rongasm on live tv. ROFLMFAO

----------


## Jon S

i think glen just made ron uncomfortable

----------


## son of liberty

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## HooterandGreenway.com

Glenn Beck "Gay Bomb"???

hahaha that was totally akward...

Ron Paul still doing great though!!

----------


## miamiist

"You had me at hello." LOL... did he really?

----------


## quickmike

glen had a RONGASM

----------


## shoms_w

French KISS?????????????

----------


## JPFromTally

Holy crap... Ron just got thrown off his mental track by that comment...

Mancow once said the same thing... two men that want to jump his bones!

----------


## The Only Woj

not bad ... but I still wish he could have explained the gold standard issue there

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

So far its been pretty soft-ball.  Hes about to convert Glen in the next half hour.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paul's controversial views on the Patriot Act???? The people that should be the one raising controversy are the crooks in Washington that support it.

----------


## Voluntaryist

> OMG LMFAO  GB is going to have a rongasm on live tv. ROFLMFAO


*To know Ron Paul is to love Ron Paul!*

Im not surprised that Glenn is being converted on live TV

----------


## daikonv

i wish they gave dr. paul more time to explain how he'd cut spending to get rid of the irs.  that would be ideal.  otherwise people might think he's just an idealist.

----------


## Greenskin

Hahahahaha

You could hear the staff laughing

But why are there so many commericals!

----------


## CountryboyRonPaul

> glen had a RONGASM


Haha he was so shocked he didn't know what he was supposed to say

I'm just glad he didn't light up a cigarette and ask why Ron wouldn't look at him

----------


## john_anderson_ii

Glen's actually being kind of sane....until he said he wants to french kiss Ron Paul.....but other than that...

----------


## CurtisLow

LoL!!!! French Kiss... Great interview so far

----------


## dougkeenan

Glenn Beck wants to french kiss Ron Paul.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> i think glen just made ron uncomfortable


He certainly made me uncomfortable.

----------


## drivin_evos

Is this show always packed with commercials? Or are they trying to milk it because they know it'll be the highest rated show on CNNH?

----------


## newrealization

FRENCH KISS!  That is... ugh... yeah

----------


## DeepBlu

Here come the controversial questions.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Wait until the end of the program before we start saying thanks to Glen Beck.

----------


## koft

> yea i think it will get gradually harder and harder. which is very good.


I think the only thing getting harder and harder is Glen Beck. He's up there talking about making out with Ron Paul, what a freak! Stick to the issues Glen, stop ass kissing.

----------


## JPFromTally

*Would love to see this:

Headline!  Glenn Beck would gay for Ron Paul!"*

----------


## shrapnel88

> glen had a RONGASM


lol. i believe that was a rongasm.

----------


## IRO-bot

That was too funny.   Ron's cheeks got red.

----------


## Taco John

I just had a Rongasm myself...

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

It's a GREAT interview, but there are too many commercial breaks!  It ruins Dr. Paul's momentum!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I so appreciate Glenn covering this other stuff first.  Hopefully now, Dr. Paul is calm enough not to get defensive when talking about foreign policy.

I sure wish he would've gone into more detail though about how it could work without an income tax.  I'm glad he mentioned the gas tax that was supposed to pay for roads.  I wish he also talked about how schools, etc. were paid for, because a whole lot of people think their income taxes pay for that too.

----------


## Geronimo

Damnit. I thought it started at 8. I've missed half of the battle.

This plays again tonight sometime, right?

----------


## werdd

Hahhaa Glen Beck Gay For Paul

----------


## walt

this has been decent at the 30 minute mark

----------


## devil21

Pretty good interview so far.  Beck just crawled so far up RP's ass that it made *me* uncomfortable watching it.  Beck has a "no **** man crush" on RP!  Im sure the second half will get more interesting once they talk about Iraq and foreign policy...

----------


## deltabourne

I don't know much about Glenn Beck but before this interview I had the impression that he was some kind of anti-Paul neocon... what's the deal? He's a bigger Paul fan than me, apparently!

----------


## olehounddog

> i think glen just made ron uncomfortable


It made me uncomfortable, and I'm sitting here alone

----------


## autobot

gross....what a sicko! LOL I am laughing, it is nasty. Not very respectful at all, either. Glenn Beck feels stupid, NOW. Oh MY

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

It will be on again at 9pm.

----------


## Alex

> Damnit. I thought it started at 8. I've missed half of the battle.
> 
> This plays again tonight sometime, right?


Yup it'll be on again at 9pm.

----------


## Alawn

The first half was all positive.  He agreed with him on everything.  Now the second half will be on foreign policy and terrorism and Glenn will disagree with him on everything I'm sure.  Glenn seems to either super agree with Ron Paul on some things (US sovereignty, lower taxes, spending) or super disagree with him (terrorism, the war).

----------


## Voluntaryist

> Yup it'll be on again at 9pm.


Does it also play again at 12 midnight EST?? Please say yes!

----------


## conner_condor

RP looked loves struck  WTF? LMAO

----------


## XelR8r

Wouldn't a big sloppy kiss be considered an endorsement?

I feel the momentum shifting...

----------


## Geronimo

The more Beck talks the less time Dr. Paul has to talk.

He should stfu.

----------


## JoeySweets

Let Him Talk

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Does it also play again at 12 midnight EST?? Please say yes!


yes

----------


## user

Glenn Beck actually said that to RP's face? Hahahaha...uhhh...

----------


## Taco John

This is going to be very good for us...

----------


## XelR8r

This is gonna be good...

----------


## Alex

> Does it also play again at 12 midnight EST?? Please say yes!


I think so. It alternates with Nancy Grace. It might be 11pm. Or is that Showbiz tonight? Yeah Midnight sounds right.

----------


## Storm3

Fantastic!! He even mentioned the same thing we have been saying for months: 20 seconds sound bites dont cut it for Ron Paul.

Glenn Beck said it!! If he was a woman, I would want to... nah... nevermind.

----------


## paulie

So is today the day the pollsters decide ron is at the top instead of huck?

----------


## Ron LOL

> I think so. It alternates with Nancy Grace.


Horrible woman.  Horrible, horrible, horrible woman.

----------


## quickmike

Ron hit it on Israel!!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Excellent response on Israel.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

He's doing a great job on the Israel trap questions

----------


## Delain

The islamofacists

----------


## MsDoodahs

FANTASTIC.

Ron is so good.

----------


## Lois

*Is Glenn Beck Jewish???*

----------


## fgd

Big grenade there.  "We should stop foreign aid to Israel?!?"

RP:  "Well, the Israelis would be better off with no foreign aid to anyone!  We give 3x the money to Arab countries as we do to Israel!"

Handled well by RP.

----------


## paulie

I cannot believe how well spoken Ron is today! First the huck comment, and now nailing every part of this interview!

----------


## Joey Wahoo

The Doctor is kicking tail in this interview

----------


## son of liberty

Out of the Park on terrorism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ron LOL

> *Is Glenn Beck Jewish???*


Pretty sure he's Mormon.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Is Glenn Beck suggesting that we should make nuclear weapons?

----------


## HazardPerry

Here we go, Ron is spinning Glenn's own questions back at him, I love it.

----------


## bomybomy

Yes, he is. a mormon  Wolf asked him the toher day, and he said yes.

----------


## idrake

> *Is Glenn Beck Jewish???*


He's mormon

----------


## microsect

How can I view this on the net?

----------


## wfd40

+1 Ron Paul on the war/islam issue!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Glen is switching, going to oil and nuke power, because we're dependent is why we have to be over there, and so we have no choice.

And Ron is doing a great job with it.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> How can I view this on the net?


listen on ronpaulradio.com

----------


## Lois

*Ron sounds a little hesitant on the drilling question.  I guess he knows it's very controversal -- the green thing.*

----------


## son of liberty

-1 on the environment (at least for Beck's audience)

----------


## ursamajor

i haven't watched this yet, but if it is as good as you guys are saying it is, i am going to buy this guy's book and read it after A Foreign Policy of Freedom!

----------


## firebirdnation

Ron is nailing this interview!

----------


## paulie

So he wears magic underpants? Very interesting!

----------


## conner_condor

Our next president people if everyone catches this interview without a doubt so far.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Remnant of mercantilism.

Good God I love Ron.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> Our next president people if everyone catches this interview without a doubt so far.


+1

Outstanding

----------


## Delain

Glenn is all over the place. From the mid east to energy to economics without finishing anything.

----------


## quickmike

> Our next president people if everyone catches this interview without a doubt so far.


WORD!!

----------


## transistor

ron is so smart, it just blows my mind

----------


## rothnic

I think this interview is going great, Beck throws the stereotypical neocon responses at him and he's getting real answers, and hasn't come back with any real comeback.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

Beck n Paul are awesome so far im loving this it is clean and true stuff!

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> I think this interview is going great, Beck throws the stereotypical neocon responses at him and he's getting real answers, and hasn't come back with any real comeback.


The Doctor definitely has his game on tonight

----------


## Forefall

uh oh... swat team...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh God, Glenn is saying we (ron paul supporters) want to kill Glenn. Lord help us.

----------


## deltabourne

So that's why he's being so nice!

----------


## rooteroa

Just dropped the bomb.

----------


## nunaem

Uh oh, we're terrorists again!

----------


## The Only Woj

oooooo! controversy time!

----------


## hellah10

wtf was that all about?

holy $#@!...that just killed the entire interview

----------


## devil21

Here comes Beck's apology for insinuating the RP supporters are terrorists.

----------


## JoeySweets

what the heck was that about

----------


## Virginia Libertarian

oh no...
this isn't good, they needed a swat team to watch his family?

----------


## rasheedwallace

here comes the test...

----------


## son of liberty

oh my god.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

bomb just dropped oh my.,,,,

----------


## Paulite

im shaking!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Menthol Patch

What is Glen Beck talking about?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Glenn Beck is under threat!

----------


## ksu_s13

wtf?

----------


## chiefsmurph

this isn't good.

----------


## Ethek

Wonder what hes gonna pull outta his hat.. :P

----------


## BLS

Wtf.....

----------


## Danny Molina

Beck is full of $#@!.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Here comes the hit piece...

----------


## hillertexas

Wtf?!

----------


## Diana

Oh man.  Death threats from Ron Paul supporters?

----------


## rfbz

lol..i love how when glenn beck said "shall we?" Ron just sat there

----------


## XelR8r

WHOOOOOOOOAAAAAA

Glenn is calling out Dr. P

----------


## 1913_to_2008

uh oh....Glen is saying that he's had to have a swat team watch his family because of a possible threat from some people who say they support Ron Paul.


After the break

----------


## shrapnel88

heeeeeere we goooooooo....

----------


## paulie

What a bunch of b.s.!

----------


## Midnight77

Well, we had a good interview, up until now.

----------


## son of liberty

unreal. unreal.

----------


## Laserbeast

LOL, wow..... That was absurd.

You kicked yourself in the nads there, Beck.

----------


## olehounddog

Alright, who did it? who sceeered Glen? lol

----------


## singapore_sling

Wow is this guy just making $#@! up? I'm only going to show him...not the rest of you so that you can't find out that im making this $#@! up.

----------


## walt

he should get up and leave.

----------


## conner_condor

It must be from the 2 kids in the basement.

----------


## Nihilist23

You knew this was going to happen...Ron knew it too...let's hope he prepared for it.

----------


## Tyler19

Wtf!!!!!!!

----------


## Vvick727

wow, he picked the worst possible apple in the basket

----------


## Wayne Hammond

Gotta say, this is going very well so far.

Glen Beck is being fair and balanced and giving Dr. Paul plenty of time to answer... and Beck is trying to find points of agreement more than points of disagreement, it seems...

It's almost like he's trying to sell Dr. Paul to his audience... hmmmm.... not what folks originally thought.

Not sure what the bomb is that Beck's going to talk about in the next segment... we'll see...

.

----------


## fedup100

Here comes the full frontal attack

----------


## jd603

Here It Comes!!!

----------


## BLS

somebody search youtube and google vids for glen beck threat....

If this is true...we need to find these people and make them pay.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

What a crock of $#@!.

If he keeps that up people really _are_ going to start threatening him.

Edit - by this I do NOT mean me.

----------


## john_anderson_ii

The question Ron should ask Glen about the 'terrorist supporter' thing.  "Did you deserve it?"

----------


## robertwerden

how do we know it is a real Ron Paul supporter? it could be a mole

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Wtf?!?!?!?!

If I Find Out One Of You Guys Threatened Beck And $#@!ed The Campaign I Will !@#$%%#%^$^&#%$@#$%#&^&%@##@$%%^@^$%#$$%@^@%%$@$$%  ^#^@%$#$$@%^%@^@%^&@&@........


#$$@^^# ^@%$%^@&#*  You!!!!

----------


## tonyr1988

As long as Paul denounces any and all violent threats, and claims that those that threaten to use violence aren't true supporters, we're all good. But he can't waver on this one - it'll look terrible.

----------


## Flash

I doubt anyone here threatend him, may be it was supporters of another campaign.

----------


## Menthol Patch

If anyone has posted something truly threatening to Ron Paul it's from individuals working for other campaigns that want Ron Paul supporters to be blamed for terrorism.

----------


## koft

Glen Beck better not pull a fast one on us in this interview... We just might have to do something drastic if he does.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

what the...?

anybody know what he's talking about??

----------


## bgoldwater

oh god this aint good

----------


## braeden0613

well this outta be interesting...

----------


## ronpaulitician

Am I alone in not putting it past some Ron Paul supporters to be stupid enough to make death threats to people who they deem to be enemies of the cause of liberty?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The whole interview just came to a screeching halt!

----------


## IRO-bot

Calm down.  I wouldn't doubt it if people threatened him.  Some people take things too far.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> I doubt anyone here threatend him, may be it was supporters of another campaign.


It was OBVIOUSLY supporters of another campaign.

----------


## Midnight77

Whoever did something stupid against Glenn, you have the potential to kill this interview ... and our shot at the Nomination.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

ugh... what did you guys do now?

----------


## Greenskin

What?!

----------


## LFOD

boy i'd sure like to see whatever it is he's showing off the air.

----------


## koft

Are you reading this Glen? Don't $#@! with Ron Paul, you have been warned.

----------


## fedup100

He should also ask, how do you know they are truly my supporters and not sabatoge

----------


## idrake

LMAO - "I think we're breaking like 7 laws right now" - RonPaulRadio

----------


## Lois

*This is funny as hell!   What fun is this !*

----------


## CountryboyRonPaul

Which one of you bastards sent him a death threat?

And how does he get a SWAT team to protect him when he gets a death threat...

I've had a death threat before... Damn if I would've known I coulda got a SWAT team...

----------


## Seth M.

I assure you both of these men are threatened by the same force. Ron knows that. Glenn knows that.. whether it is brought to table is something else all together.

I am curious how this next part goes.

----------


## I Am Weasel

Good, I hope we get the air cleared and a huge endorsement from Glenn Beck.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Calm down.  I wouldn't doubt it if people threatened him.  Some people take things too far.


Ron Paul supporters are not behind any threats. Any threats that have been made are from people supporting other candidates.

----------


## ksu_s13

CIA officers can wear Ron Paul for President shirts too...

----------


## ronpaulitician

And stop whining about it being a hit piece, radio commentator. Paul benefits much more from hardball questions than from softball ones.

----------


## allyinoh

I really hope no one did this!

----------


## transistor

these pages need more than 10 posts per page

----------


## brumans

Glenn said it was on youtube.... so where is it?

----------


## firebirdnation

Funny, I seen plenty of videos of Glenn Beck on the internet on his book tour, yet I haven't seen any bullet proof vest or armed guards. This is BS!

----------


## CaptBookbag

well i guess he doesn't want to french kiss him anymore

----------


## IRO-bot

I wouldn't put it past someone.  But this is a great interview.

----------


## bgoldwater

anyone know what video he's talking about

----------


## celticsman7

Great, Paul's credibility is udner attack because of something someone else did.

----------


## conner_condor

> Am I alone in not putting it past some Ron Paul supporters to be stupid enough to make death threats to people who they deem to be enemies of the cause of liberty?



Americans can only take so much.WTF  do they expect to get from his supporters?
$#@!ing flowers and cards. It's their $#@!ing fault...............

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Which one of you bastards sent him a death threat?
> 
> And how does he get a SWAT team to protect him when he gets a death threat...
> 
> I've had a death threat before... Damn if I would've known I coulda got a SWAT team...


No Ron Paul supporter sent him a death threat!

----------


## daikonv

> Am I alone in not putting it past some Ron Paul supporters to be stupid enough to make death threats to people who they deem to be enemies of the cause of liberty?


There will always be people who react through emotion rather through logic.  What good does threatening someone do?  Nothing!  Most of the supporters know this, but there are a very few number of people who go to the extreme.

----------


## Birdlady

> LMAO - "I think we're breaking like 7 laws right now" - RonPaulRadio


Yeah that was really funny. lol

----------


## The Only Woj

it's also very possible someone who does NOT support Ron Paul would send him a threat and say he's a RP supporter ... so ... we'll see

----------


## sbradbury

> What is Glen Beck talking about?


someone claiming to support Ron Paul has threatened his life.  I certainly hope it's not really a Ron Paul supporter...

But remember all the threads suggesting we attack Glen Beck?  Write to his sponsors, etc, etc...  Wouldn't surprise me if we have some overzealous people writing very offensive and damaging emails to people like Glen Beck.

----------


## Chrispy

I see it as entirely possible that he may have gotten a death threat from a supporter, we do tend to bring some loonies out of the woodworks.

----------


## BadMrFrosty

No way dude... you guys have to realize some ron paul supporters are $#@!ing nuts.  They never see the light of day.  They are completely anti social.

----------


## fedup100

This if for real has been planned by the enemy and beck himself must be knee deep in this $#@!

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Americans can only take so much.WTF  do they expect to get from his supporters?
> $#@!ing flowers and cards. It's their $#@!ing fault...............


No Ron Paul supporter would threaten him or anyone else.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

I can understand death threats to an extent . Glen Beck put us in the same bracket as McVeigh and Bin Laden . You cant expect people not to get unbelievably mad at this.

That said , I dont condone death threats

----------


## MsDoodahs

Chill out, folks.

It is fine.

Nothing can harm Ron Paul.

HE did not threaten ANYONE.

If a supporter did, that's the SUPPORTERS problem.

----------


## chipvogel

So is Glenn Beck giving into terrorist by having Ron Paul on his show?

----------


## Mr. White

Some of you guys are nuts if you don't think some of our brethren threatened Beck.  I don't doubt it for a second.  Menthol, cut back.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Non-violence!  Go Ron Paul!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh Lord

----------


## Delain

Hold Ron Paul accountable for what "supporters" do.

> insert agent provocateurs <

Its a classic tactic.

----------


## XelR8r

I am gaining a ton of respect back for Beck

----------


## ronpaulitician

> No Ron Paul supporter would threaten him or anyone else.


I would bet against that.

----------


## homah

This is a waste of interview time.  Beck should only be there to facilitate discussion, not to bring up personal issues.  Wish someone else had done this interview.

----------


## MsDoodahs

He was called a traitor on a youtube video.

Ron is committed to non violence.

Political change via the mode of non violence.

We should practice this domestically and with other countries.

NON AGGRESSION.

----------


## transistor

he obviously didn't show it on air because it's bull$#@!

----------


## olehounddog

It's a u-tube

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Didn't sound like a death threat to me.

----------


## pcosmar

Here it is.

----------


## JoeySweets

Good Answer

----------


## MsDoodahs

Here's what they're saying.

9/11 truthers did it.  lol.

So Glen is going to ask Ron does he believe it.

lol.

----------


## conner_condor

I think GB just made this worse on him.

----------


## Castrensis

RP looks seriously pissed.

----------


## mbauer

I'm so sick of hitting refresh to find out whats going on

----------


## XelR8r

Ron looks pissed...

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

9/11 truth!  Ron Paul calls is proposterous!

----------


## MsDoodahs

lol, Ron is getting questions about the truther movement.

Ron called it bizarre.

----------


## transistor

what is this $#@!?

----------


## DeepBlu

This is getting weird.

----------


## tsetsefly

wtf glenn beck!

----------


## starless

I wish the Ron Paul Radio guy would shut the $#@! up.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Hes calling you out SeekLiberty.

----------


## son of liberty

Beck is making an ass of himself.

----------


## Voluntaryist

> these pages need more than 10 posts per page


You can change that option in your profile settings. I set mine to 30 per page

----------


## homah

this is a joke...talk about something relevant.  what a waste of time.  this guy is a horrible interviewer.  atrocious.

----------


## Ron LOL

> 9/11 truth!  Ron Paul calls is proposterous!


Good.  *$#@!* the truthers.  Jesus Christ.  As a mechanical engineer, truthers make me _so_ mad.

----------


## Forefall

Ron is owning it though... lol

----------


## singapore_sling

GLENN BECK IS A $#@!TARD! Does he not understand that Ron Paul doesn't endorse their views...this is insane. Would anyone attack Guiliani if one if his supporters murdered someone? No.

----------


## paulie

Where is this coming from? All he has ever said is that there needs to be an investigation...everyone should be saying that!

----------


## MsDoodahs

I'm sorry, but that is just funny!

Ron doesn't believe in the 9/11 truther stuff.

The connection is that the intelligence apparatus was inept, and that ineptness makes it easy to leap to conspiracy.

That is why people beleive it according to Ron.

NOT A CONSPIRACY.  Now you guys have heard Ron say it AGAIN.

----------


## jake

host of ron paul radio is a truther :/

----------


## Joey Wahoo

Is the ronpaulradio guy a 9-11 truther?  good grief....

----------


## braeden0613

that went pretty well

----------


## john_anderson_ii

Glenn is actually doing a good job of distancing Ron Paul from all this 9/11 conspiracy stuff.  Glenn himself is saying, "Ron, you don't believe this, I know you don't".

----------


## Greenskin

Dumb questions

----------


## tsetsefly

well handeled by Paul, what a tool glen beck asking those questions...

----------


## hellah10

this is such bull$#@!... what a $#@!ing idiot! god damn i knew glenn beck would try to throw his foot up ron pauls ass...

for the love of god... what the hell

----------


## Castrensis

I think that one was successfully dodged..

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> what is this $#@!?



Ron Paul is thinking the same thing!

----------


## daikonv

well that was weird...but at least it debunks any talk that ron paul is a conspiracy nut.

----------


## The Only Woj

not too bad. I think Ron handled this all pretty well.

----------


## IRO-bot

See, Glenn Beck didn't do anything bad.  He was very respectful!~

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> Glenn is actually doing a good job of distancing Ron Paul from all this 9/11 conspiracy stuff.  Glenn himself is saying, "Ron, you don't believe this, I know you don't".


Yeah.  I'm liking this.

----------


## angrydragon

The host of Ron Paul radio is a truther?

----------


## Nihilist23

That proves he was playing dirty all along.  Shame on you Beck.

----------


## Flash

That wasn't that bad actually. Just 9/11 stuff.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Exactly. The vast, vast majority of us do not believe the United States government was behind 9/11. Paul doesn't believe it either.

----------


## brumans

Ron made his points very clear.  It went well.

----------


## idrake

Yeah, this may actual be good for RP...Get this $#@! out of the way.

----------


## chiefsmurph

That could have gone a lot worse.  Glenn Beck handled that well.

----------


## ksu_s13

Sounds like Glenn Beck is trying to divide the Ron Paul base.  He knows that a significant portion of RP supporters are also 9/11 Truthers and he's trying to create infighting between them an non-truthers.  Don't fall for it.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Glen Beck was pathetic for bringing up these questions AGAIN!

I'm so sick and tired of Glen Beck. I enjoyed this interview up until now.

----------


## BadMrFrosty

You ron paul conspiracy nuts terrify me more than islamic ghiahists.......   I hope you never come out of the basement.  And I'm sorry for picking on you in high school.

----------


## robertwerden

Take that TRUTHERS

----------


## conner_condor

> Glenn is actually doing a good job of distancing Ron Paul from all this 9/11 conspiracy stuff.  Glenn himself is saying, "Ron, you don't believe this, I know you don't".


Yes, I have to say so also.

----------


## bgoldwater

I hate those crazy truthers.  They put a stain on the campaign.  That is why he needs to stop talking to Alex Jones.

----------


## Aus4RP

I'm surprised beck hasn't mentioned Neo-nazi's yet. 

Beck keeps saying "its only a small number of supporters"

Than why keep crapping on about it you Idiot!.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Chrispy

I honestly think GB was trying to protect RP on this issue. I think GB likes Ron Paul and since this subject has come up before he wanted to clear the air.

----------


## Natalie

That was lame.

----------


## tonyr1988

> Well, Beck almost won a little of my respect, but that proves he was playing a little dirty.


How do you figure? He cleared things up. That's what we need.

----------


## ronpaulitician

"I'm not sure if Ron Paul knows it was an inside job."

That's what a Truther takes away from what Paul just said?

----------


## jd603

Nah, this is Beck attacking, he didn't need to bring this up if he respected Ron enough, this is a hit piece in disguise, but Beck is failing. So don't worry about it.




> Whoever did something stupid against Glenn, you have the potential to kill this interview ... and our shot at the Nomination.

----------


## john_anderson_ii

Dude, Glenn just helped Ron distance himself from the truthers!  Why are you guys mad?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> Good.  *$#@!* the truthers.  Jesus Christ.  As a mechanical engineer, truthers make me _so_ mad.


Yep.  I agree with Ron Paul.  The fact that he has to answer questions like that is proposterous.  This interview turned from excellent to bizzare in one fell swoop!

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Sounds like Glenn Beck is trying to divide the Ron Paul base.  He knows that a significant portion of RP supporters are also 9/11 Truthers and he's trying to create infighting.


I agree. That is what he is trying to do. But it is not going to work.

----------


## GHoeberX

> The host of Ron Paul radio is a truther?


It seems so.

----------


## IRO-bot

Glenn Beck even said I KNOW YOU DON'T BELIEVE THIS.

I think Glenn wanted to help clear the air once and for all.

----------


## Midnight77

Glenn has to get some tough questions in for his reputation.  So I do understand that.  The interview has went very well, so far ... all in all.

----------


## Ron LOL

> GLENN BECK IS A $#@!TARD! Does he not understand that Ron Paul doesn't endorse their views...this is insane. Would anyone attack Guiliani if one if his supporters murdered someone? No.


No, Glenn Beck isn't a $#@!tard.  Normally I hate hearing the same batch of questions over and over (I lump this one in with "will you run as an independent if you don't win the nomination"), but this is RP's highest visibility interview yet, with a very important audience.  It's *very good* for Ron Paul to go on record again like this.

----------


## LFOD

Ron did great on both the non-violence angle, and the 9/11 conspiracy nonsense.  Really deflated both as something for anyone to be worried about as far as Paul goes.

----------


## Laserbeast

Lmao, Glenn Beck is such a puppet. He's probably got Rupert Murdoch's hand up his ass just like O'Reilly.

How many more times will he plug his book tonight? Let's take bets.

----------


## grapplerkepp

This allowed Ron Paul to finally debunk this 911 crap.I don't think Glenn was attacking Ron Paul.

----------


## Harry96

I'm pleased and surprised at how civil and fair this interview is overall. 

I don't know much about Jim Cramer, but apparently he's been rabidly pro-Fed in the past. Lew Rockwell expected prior to last week's interview that it would be hostile; when it wasn't, Lew said it was a sign that things are changing. I think he's right, and this interview is another indication.

----------


## Forefall

I don't think Beck was playing dirty, I actually believe in these 'threats'... I have seen some pretty ridiculous posts by supposed RP supporters.

I think Beck did us a favor by distancing RP from the conspiracy anyways.

----------


## Lord Xar

You people are ridiculous. RELAX.. take a chill pill.

It is an HOUR INTERVIEW. He has to make it somewhat entertaining.. He is just talking about things "the msm" has tried to paint him. It is good that Ron Paul can distance himself and talk about it.. the convo will move on..

sheeesh..

----------


## Severius

Glen is an idiot. That is the worst piece of television I've ever seen. Still Ron handled himself awesome, RP rules!

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

edit - damn it.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/3...dbf1ef3e92.jpg

----------


## ronpaulitician

> How do you figure? He cleared things up. That's what we need.


Exactly. 

Ask Paul the tough questions, then give him time to answer them. More interviews like that will only do this campaign good.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

this ronpaulradio host is a 9-11 truth idiot???


good grief.......

----------


## BadMrFrosty

If you can't see that Tucker and Beck are on our side you are CRAZY ass basement dwellers

----------


## conner_condor

> Take that TRUTHERS


Don't be comming down on the truthers. They are voters for RP.

----------


## Throwback280s

WHY THE HELL do you guys keep attacking Glenn Beck??? He's trying to get Ron Paul to rebuke these stupid $#@!s that have been plaguing us since day one: the 9-11 crazies that want to inject their insane theories into our campaign for exposure.

Yes, it was kinda uncomfortable but turn your anger to the a-holes that made this an issue: the 9-11 truthers...they've been nothing but cancer for our campaign.

----------


## Abobo

Well that was pointless, but it wasn't as bad as I was worried it could be.

----------


## Aus4RP

> I hate those crazy truthers.  They put a stain on the campaign.  That is why he needs to stop talking to Alex Jones.


Who is really doing the damage?. Those who talk about alternative theorys to historical events or those who smear people on national TV?.

----------


## daikonv

yeah conspiracy theories just don't seem to add up.  I can more easily believe that big government agencies are incompetent rather than the government were eager to see 9/11 to happen.  RP hit this out of the park and I hope this brings any accusations that RP is a conspiracy nut to rest.

----------


## RP4ME

Glenn is the one who looks un polished and unprofesional after thsi interview - that whole 9/11 death threat thing was so pathetic.....
Why isPaul the only candidate that constantly must answr publically for ever y outrageous word uttered by "supposed supporters" like can you even prove that.....

Glenn 0 Paul 1

----------


## robertwerden

He talks to ALEX JONES because of the NAU and NWO which are real and Glen even agrees they are real.

----------


## angrydragon

Well the host right now just said he was a truther. He says Ron Paul doesn't know? Ron Paul has more access to more information than we do, so I'm pretty sure he knows what is true and what is isn't.

----------


## transistor

i hope paul doesn't think we're all wackos

----------


## PimpBlimp

ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers

----------


## idrake

I don't mind the truthers.  They're that way because our government is too secretive.  That is undeniable.

----------


## fgd

Ron Paul Radio should STFU.

9-11 was not an inside job.  As an engineer this pisses me off!

----------


## fedup100

Every campaign will have its weirdo's and whacko's Paul's is no different.  While it probably did happen, I am more inclined to believe it was a set up to hurt Paul because they have too, he is so squeeky clean.

----------


## BadMrFrosty

TRUTHERS make me embarressed.... I'm so glad ron paul is distancing himself.

----------


## robertwerden

Kucinich is the Truther

----------


## Menthol Patch

I am a truther and I am not crazy.

9/11 was indeed an inside job.

Do the research and you will learn the truth.

----------


## walt

> host of ron paul radio is a truther :/


please tell me your joking

----------


## DeepBlu

Now that I think about it, perhaps Beck raising the issue and having Dr. Paul denounce the Truthers, as he knew he would, helps Dr. Paul overall.

----------


## bjkrz

> well handeled by Paul, what a tool glen beck asking those questions...


You've got this all wrong.  Glenn asks the questions just so that RP can put them to rest once and for all.  I say kudos to Glenn for bringing this up and knocking it down.

Truthers do as much damage to the campaign as anyone.  I swear, the first time I told me aunt about him she said 'he's the one who believes the government caused 9/11 right?' because the RP supporter she knew was a truther, and she of course dismissed him after that.

----------


## Greenskin

Still a very good interview.

Don't email any death threats or angry emails, only positive.

----------


## T206

> Sounds like Glenn Beck is trying to divide the Ron Paul base.  He knows that a significant portion of RP supporters are also 9/11 Truthers and he's trying to create infighting between them an non-truthers.  Don't fall for it.


Not sure who you are speaking for but I dont know ONE Ron Paul supporter that is a 9/11 Truther...and I know dozens of Paul Supporters.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

Im a 911 TRUTHER for Ron Paul

----------


## Lord Xar

> No, Glenn Beck isn't a $#@!tard.  Normally I hate hearing the same batch of questions over and over (I lump this one in with "will you run as an independent if you don't win the nomination"), but this is RP's highest visibility interview yet, with a very important audience.  It's *very good* for Ron Paul to go on record again like this.


Exactly. He gets to ADDRESS THESE THINGS IN THE OPEN AND TO A WIDE AUDIENCE.

I am SURE there are some here who are agitators and their job is get others worked up.

HEY AGITATORS. STOP IT.

----------


## brumans

This is because he's on Alex Jones... a lot of people who listen to Alex Jones believe 9/11 was an inside job.

----------


## shoms_w

> please tell me your joking


Nope he just said he was

----------


## walt

> Now that I think about it, perhaps Beck raising the issue and having Dr. Paul denounce the Truthers, as he knew he would, helps Dr. Paul overall.


yep

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hes calling you out SeekLiberty.


Yeah, I hope SeekLiberty really listened close to what Dr. Paul said.


Anyone seen a YouTube like that?  He said it was 30 minutes long.

----------


## Forefall

> I am a truther and I am not crazy.
> 
> 9/11 was indeed an inside job.
> 
> Do the research and you will learn the truth.


Oi I can tell this will bring up an argument amongst RP supporters

----------


## philistineau

> Who is really doing the damage?. Those who talk about alternative theorys to historical events or those who smear people on national TV?.


Those that talk about crazy ideas as "alternative theories".

----------


## Badger Paul

Very important audience? Who the hell watches the Glenn Beck show? I've never understood the obession some people have with him.

----------


## Teflon Master

Why are all of you freaking out? This isn't even the toughest question he has been asked. 9/11 Truth is bull$#@! through and through. If this is getting you mad I feel sorry for you. This just stfu John Gibson and Michelle Malkin who go around calling Ron Paul a truther.


Go Glenn Beck and thank you for asking!

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> please tell me your joking


Nope.  How annoying to act like ron paul was.

----------


## robertwerden

Thruthers, LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!!!!!!

----------


## Ron LOL

> ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers


No, he's really not.  He's trying to clear the air once and for all, as somebody else pointed out.  This is GREAT!  Beck has a huge audience, and more importantly for us, an audience we haven't been able to tap yet for support.

----------


## chipvogel

Its a good interview ....I think Glenn will want RP back and I'm pretty sure RP would accept.

----------


## Pimpin Turtle Dot Com

Are you all kidding me? Do you all not know that 9/11 was an inside job yet? If you want to know the truth, google "Loose Change: 2nd Edition".... take the red pill and see how far the rabbit hole goes...

----------


## Menthol Patch

> please tell me your joking


I hope he is indeed a truther!

I hope all Ron Paul supporters become truthers!

----------


## newmedia4ron

Please send nice comments to Glen Beck regardless of outcome
Send *nice* comments to please. Nothing will be achieved sending nasty stuff.

Glenn Beck
me@glennbeck.com, cbrady@glennbeck.com, 
8888-727-BECK
Stu Burguiere: 610-617-2033, 813-839-9393,
http://www.anonym.to/http://www.cnn..../form5.html?69
http://www.anonym.to/http://www.cnn....lenn.beck.html

----------


## NYgs23

Everyone calm down! Beck is giving Paul a chance to rebuke those people and he has. He called it preposterous! This is a good thing. Beck is good for bringing this to Ron Paul's attention so he could properly address it.

----------


## Nihilist23

> How do you figure? He cleared things up. That's what we need.


I thought Ron had cleared this up months ago...rehashing it is an attempt to smear him IMO, as was all the death threat nonsense.  Beck has never worn a bullet proof vest.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

I feel like I need a shower now

----------


## walt

> Nope he just said he was


well that is a major problem now isn't it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

C'mon people Glenn Beck said up front that e was trying to HELP Ron Paul dismiss the myths that a lot of people claim AGAINST RP that he is a 9/11 truther.  GB really helped us with that segment

----------


## FreedomAndLaw

I think it's clear now why the campaign was cautious about going on the show.

----------


## BLS

> Don't be comming down on the truthers. They are voters for RP.


 
YOU $#@!ING NUT JOBS ARE 90% OF THE PROBLEM WE HAVE.

Try going out and getting laid once.

And NO...I don't $#@!ing care what my sig says right now.

----------


## john_anderson_ii

I'm all for the truthers supporting Ron Paul, but if we want to win Ron Paul needs to make it clear that he doesn't support the truther agenda.  It's the truth, and Glenn just let Ron Paul tell it.

----------


## starless

> please tell me your joking


Nope. He likes to interject with retarded ass comments like "inside job!!" and "operation global hawk!!"

I justw ant to hear the interview without dumbass commentary.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think Glenn has been more than fair and a total gentleman.  I am very pleased.

----------


## Wayne Hammond

_Interviewer:_  Do you own a cat, sir?

_Guest:_  Why, yes, but what does that have to do with being President?

_Interviewer:_  Well, you know that Adolf Hitler owned a cat, don't you?

_Guest:_  Okay, so?

_Interviewer:_  Why do you insist on owning the same pet as a Nazi murderer, sir?  Are you trying to be like Hitler?

_Guest:_  Uh... uh... what?

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> I hope he is indeed a truther!
> 
> I hope all Ron Paul supporters become truthers!


Go away.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Are you all kidding me? Do you all not know that 9/11 was an inside job yet? If you want to know the truth, google "Loose Change: 2nd Edition".... take the red pill and see how far the rabbit hole goes...


I totally agree!

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

us 911 truthers we kee[ ron paul and 911 separate so there is no issue there but there is no need to bash us!

----------


## hellah10

lol... nice silent mention of bill oreilly there lol

----------


## devil21

Notice that Beck didn't mention WHY there are some people pissed off at him.  That was his chance to apologize for his terrorist remarks and instead turned it into another truther segment.

----------


## fedup100

I think this has been a great interview and we need to thank Glen Beck with a nice gift.

----------


## rooteroa

Ugh, please keep your 9/11 truther bull$#@! out of the campaign. Thanks.

----------


## Voluntaryist



----------


## ronpaulitician

> ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers


No. 

Glenn Beck claims his life was threatened by a Ron Paul supporter who also happened to be a 9/11 Truther.

Beck then gave Paul the mike to explain, once again, how Paul doesn't agree with the Truthers' theory that the US government was behind 9/11. 

There is more distance between the Truthers and Paul now than there was 15 minutes ago.

----------


## Birdlady

I'm a supporter of Ron Paul and a 9-11 truther.

who cares?

----------


## justatrey

Did anyone elses television suddenly freeze?! 

I'm not kidding...

----------


## conner_condor

OK I call a truce with beck. I will be buying his book now. It was a very good and fair interview.

----------


## Delain

> _Interviewer:_  Do you own a cat, sir?
> 
> _Guest:_  Why, yes, but what does that have to do with being President?
> 
> _Interviewer:_  Well, you know that Adolf Hitler owned a cat, don't you?
> 
> _Guest:_  Okay, so?
> 
> _Interviewer:_  Why do you insist on owning the same pet as a Nazi murderer, sir?  Are you trying to be like Hitler?
> ...




Do you stil hit your wife sir?

----------


## Forefall

> Did anyone elses television suddenly freeze?! 
> 
> I'm not kidding...


Ah, it's a conspiracy.

----------


## fedup100

no mine is not frozen

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

9/11 truthers need to STFU

----------


## HazardPerry

Wonderful interview. Glenn Beck let Ron get in his points, clear the air over some of the smear tactics used against him, and threw in a Rongasm for good measure. Glenny is getting a glowing e-mail from me, and I hope we can all give him a hearty thank you -- we need more interviews like this one!

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> Ugh, please keep your 9/11 truther bull$#@! out of the campaign. Thanks.


Amen.

We're trying to save the country here, and we get smeared with guilt by association with this nonsense.

----------


## Taco John

Glenn Beck was just trying to cover his ass for when he endorses Ron Paul.

----------


## Revolution9

> Exactly. The vast, vast majority of us do not believe the United States government was behind 9/11. Paul doesn't believe it either.


For all you asshats that insist issues of transparency in public safety have been answered satisfactorily about that fateful day.. Yer all bereft of common logic and can be sold a shoddy bundle of goods easily. Moniker it any way you want to be dismissive, but do not pretend you wear some kind of hat that gives you intellectual superiority when the $#@!ing hat is buried under two feet of sand with your head firmly ensconced in it.

http://www.globaloutlook.ca/Store/Ma...s/12/12_p3.htm

Tells the tale.. We are in the majority.

Randy

----------


## BadMrFrosty

I HATE TRUTHERS AND GLAD BECK IS HELPING DISTANCE THEM FROM THE CAMPAIGN.

----------


## traitorist

> Ugh, please keep your 9/11 truther bull$#@! out of the campaign. Thanks.


tell that to Beck.

----------


## hellah10

> I'm a supporter of Ron Paul and a 9-11 truther.
> 
> who cares?


im a 9-11 truther as well... i dont care either lol

lets just get this man in office and keep our opinions to ourselves

good interview by RP... now back to writing letters

----------


## BLS

Overall...that was a VERY GOOD INTERVIEW.

----------


## Castrensis

> ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers


NOT smear. He's asking him a relelvant question that has even been raised on the internet. It's simply journalism, he didn't say anything false or defamatory - misguided RP supporters are to blame, Beck is simply reporting the news.

Your post above is the same nonsense that breeds these threats of violence. Remember your manners, folks.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

I thought that was a piss-poor interview.  Glen Beck did a horrible job.

----------


## chipvogel

I think it was a fair interview....its time to send thank you emails

----------


## Lord Xar

> I think it's clear now why the campaign was cautious about going on the show.


Not at all. It is an INTERVIEW. What would you expect? Daffidils and roses the whole time. This is fine. Ron Paul has a chance to ADDRESS alot of these conspiracy issues. He didn't run away from the world government and the NAU, did he?

Overall, this is a very positive interview.

----------


## bgoldwater

> 


Ha.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> I'm a supporter of Ron Paul and a 9-11 truther.
> 
> who cares?


Me too!

----------


## john_anderson_ii

That interview kicked ASS!

----------


## XelR8r

OK

Time to rain the love on Glenn Beck's mailbox...

----------


## Laserbeast

That ended really fast.....

----------


## idrake

Perfect ending.  The bases of both parties are small compared to the people who are pissed.

----------


## justatrey

> Ah, it's a conspiracy.


lol you're damn right it is...

COMING UP, RON PAUL GETS 3 MINUTES OF FREE SPEACH

****frozen*****

----------


## conner_condor

EMAIL Beck and tell him TY.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> That interview kicked ASS!


Glen Beck is still a big government neo-con who supports the war on drugs, the war in Iraq, and the sacrifice of our freedoms for security.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> 9/11 truthers need to STFU


WOW where is that from why i just stated we keep the 2 separate and u say this???

----------


## sbradbury

This was a VERY good interview.



Those of you calling glen beck a $#@!ing idiot for this interview are probably the same people sending him death threats.  RELAX

----------


## daikonv

there were way too many commercial breaks

----------


## newmedia4ron

Please send nice comments to Glen Beck regardless of outcome
Send *nice* comments to please. Nothing will be achieved sending nasty stuff.

Glenn Beck
me@glennbeck.com, cbrady@glennbeck.com, 
8888-727-BECK
Stu Burguiere: 610-617-2033, 813-839-9393,
http://www.anonym.to/http://www.cnn..../form5.html?69
http://www.anonym.to/http://www.cnn....lenn.beck.html

----------


## starless

> us 911 truthers we kee[ ron paul and 911 separate so there is no issue there but there is no need to bash us!


Obviously not all truthers keep it separate or this bull$#@! wouldn't have come up.

----------


## Virginia Libertarian

Paul himself said that it was a fair interview, and I agree. 

it seemed as though Glenn was trying to sell Paul to his listeners... bringing up his ideas in a good light and giving him fair time, saying how he wanted to uh.. french kiss him. Hopefully this converted some of Becks fans

----------


## I Am Weasel

> ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers



shut up. He is not. Glenn gave him a fair amount of time to answer everything. And a lot of people are bringing up the 9/11 issue, so stop it.

----------


## shrapnel88

it went well IMO.

----------


## quickmike

That was the best interview. Gotta give it to Beck for this one.

----------


## Teflon Master

Thank you Glenn Beck!! And thank you for asking that question about 9/11 Truth, you just shot down Michelle Malkin and John Gibson.

And a $#@! YOU for all the whiney bitches complaining about it. Glen Beck just did you a service. 

BTW, I've seen Loose Change, now watch this
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...24953129565561

----------


## Greenskin

Email Glenn to say THANK YOU

----------


## daikonv

> EMAIL Beck and tell him TY.


+1

And chill with the death threats

----------


## werdd

Guys in my oppinion overall that was great, and we all deserve glenn an email thanking him, and apologizing for those that threatened him with ron pauls name, let him know they are not the majority.

----------


## Trigonx

we just got the same amount of face time on all the debates combined into one interview during prime time.  i think it went very well.

----------


## Gorgy

> YOU $#@!ING NUT JOBS ARE 90% OF THE PROBLEM WE HAVE.
> 
> Try going out and getting laid once.
> 
> And NO...I don't $#@!ing care what my sig says right now.


Yes!  You tell them!  They WILL conform and THEY WILL LIKE IT!!

----------


## Nihilist23

> Glen Beck is still a big government neo-con who supports the war on drugs, the war in Iraq, and the sacrifice of our freedoms for security.


Did they talk about the war on drugs?  He said they were going to but I don't recall it being discussed.

----------


## Menthol Patch

He called the 9/11 truth movement dangerous.

He is the dangerous person.

----------


## Vaughn

Way Way better then OReilly’s hit interview.  If Beck did attempt to throw any bombs it was not noticeable; Paul held his own.

----------


## krott5333

overall, it went very very well.  

but i must say it.. "i told you so"


(but what about freedom of speech! blah blah blah Paul knows the truth blah blah blah)

idiots, haha.

----------


## justatrey

I learned about Ron Paul while watching a 9/11 truth video. Someone posted a comment like

"Vote Ron Paul he's our only hope!"

Its just a reality that 911 "truthers" make up a small, but bigger part of his support than other candidates.

----------


## Pimpin Turtle Dot Com

> I am a truther and I am not crazy.
> 
> 9/11 was indeed an inside job.
> 
> Do the research and you will learn the truth.



I am also a "truther", but it is only because I am not a double-thinker... I cannot force myself to know the "truth" yet say otherwise...

Is all you have to do is look at the facts.... 9/11 was indeed an inside job.... whether it was the govt' or not, i don't know.... I just know that the WTC was blown up from inside....

HOW THE $#@! WAS WTC 7 BLOWN UP? IS ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS GOOGLE WTC 7

----------


## pazzo83

> I am a truther and I am not crazy.
> 
> 9/11 was indeed an inside job.
> 
> Do the research and you will learn the truth.


How bout you provide the research?  We can all make blanket statements like you just did without providing a shred of evidence.

----------


## BillyDkid

Wow, that was great.  I have to say Glen was more than fair and I have to take back a lot of what I thought about him.  It is a shame that are some creeps who have latched onto the campaign, but one has to bear in mind that there are people who's purpose is to discredit Ron Paul (as I have said many times) and they will stop at nothing - including threatening people and claiming to support Ron Paul.

----------


## RPinSEAZ

The truthers need to separate their beliefs from the campaign.  Keep the truther stuff out of it because all they're doing is dragging our candidate down to people who don't believe it.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Did they talk about the war on drugs?


No, but it's obvious from his radio show that he does.

----------


## LFOD

Yep that was pretty good.  Kudos to Beck for giving him the air time, and the chance to respond in full to all the questions.  I've got a lot more respect for Beck now.

----------


## bobmurph

> Glenn Beck was just trying to cover his ass for when he endorses Ron Paul.


Hell yeah!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Glenn is actually doing a good job of distancing Ron Paul from all this 9/11 conspiracy stuff.  Glenn himself is saying, "Ron, you don't believe this, I know you don't".


Exactly. Glenn Beck is giving Dr. Paul a chance to distance himself from people who threaten violence and the 9/11 truthers.

This was a very positive interview. *golf clap for Glenn Beck*

----------


## BLS

> For all you asshats that insist issues of transparency in public safety have been answered satisfactorily about that fateful day.. Yer all bereft of common logic and can be sold a shoddy bundle of goods easily. Moniker it any way you want to be dismissive, but do not pretend you wear some kind of hat that gives you intellectual superiority when the $#@!ing hat is buried under two feet of sand with your head firmly ensconced in it.
> 
> Randy


 
You actually believe that our government was capable of organizing a this attack without ONE single person turning on them?

And you want to challenge MY intelligence?!

----------


## Young_Apprentice

> Go away.


This thread has confirmed my suspicion that menthol patch is either 1) crazy. Innocent, but crazy. Or 2) he is on this forum to deliberately cause problems.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> The truthers need to separate their beliefs from the campaign.  Keep the truther stuff out of it because all they're doing is dragging our candidate down to people who don't believe it.


I don't actively post stuff about 9/11 on this forum. But when the discussion is brought up and people say that I'm crazy I'm going to respond.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

That interview sucked.  

Glen Beck was like, "I dont understand whats going on in the world, and how come you want to kill me?

And Ron Paul was like, "WTF are you talking about?"

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

I took my 911 truth decals off my car put ron paul and a sign in my back window im a active meet up member and attend ron paul rallys every sat and sunday alot of us truthers have done this when ron paul wins life will be free again so dont hate on us we are all the same we love the constitution and FREEDOM!!

----------


## brumans

9/11 "Truthers" are fools

----------


## Phenom24

I plan on emailing Glenn and thanking him - and saying "Hey Glenn, want ratings like that more often?  Have Dr. Paul on all the time - and your show will be bigger than you can ever imagine..."

----------


## hasan

good interview. my opinion is that glen beck is a person who gets scared really easily. he comes off as a twitchy person

----------


## werdd

me@glennbeck.com

----------


## hillertexas

> Did anyone elses television suddenly freeze?! 
> 
> I'm not kidding...


MINE DID...I never got to see the end!

----------


## manny

thank you ronpaulradio guys if you're reading this! i thought it was a tough interview but RP was given plenty of time and did well.

----------


## Baba Ram Dass

Wow, I didn't get to catch all of it. But the parts I saw, I was _very_ surprised--it was a very fair interview from what I saw. And an entire hour?

Is the MSM getting a clue??

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

Youtube or it didn't happen!

----------


## RPinSEAZ

> I don't actively post stuff about 9/11 on this forum. But when the discussion is brought up and people say that I'm crazy I'm going to respond.


I'm not talking about you.  I'm talking about the Ron Paul Radio guy ranting.  BTW, you're crazy.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> 9/11 "Truthers" are fools


Everytime you attack us we are going to stand up and defend ourselves.

9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact.

----------


## TheNewYorker

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wyBbfjEztiE

----------


## CaptBookbag

thanks glenn!

me@glennbeck.com

me@glennbeck.com

me@glennbeck.com

me@glennbeck.com

his hate mail ( http://www.glennbeck.com/hatemail/index.shtml ) is rather amusing.

----------


## nathanmn

You know, I actually feel bad for Glenn Beck after this. Some inbred morons threatened him and he almost seemed scared in the interview. Idiots. He was almost sickeningly nice to Ron Paul to the point it was awkward. Next time, don't ALIENATE OUR NATURAL ALLIES. We

----------


## DeepBlu

> im a 9-11 truther as well... i dont care either lol
> 
> lets just get this man in office and keep our opinions to ourselves
> 
> good interview by RP... now back to writing letters


Exactly.  That's why I think this segment was beneficial.  It publicly distances him from the whole thing, while I also doubt that any truthers will drop their support for him after watching this.  Win-Win.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

Its just common sense that IF 911 was an inside job (to whatever extent) the truth (whatever it may be) will come out in a Ron Paul presidency. 

911 truthers believe it was an inside job . They know government would be transparant under a RP presidency , thats why they support him. Whats the problem?

Look at it from another perspective. The people who dont believe it was an inside job will have their best chance at shutting up the 911 truthers with a RP presidency .

We may all believe in different things , but we are all on the same page . Can we not act like it?

----------


## Menthol Patch

> You know, I actually feel bad for Glenn Beck after this. Some inbred morons threatened him and he almost seemed scared in the interview. Idiots. He was almost sickeningly nice to Ron Paul to the point it was awkward. Next time, don't ALIENATE OUR NATURAL ALLIES. We


The only ones who threatened him were supporters of another campaign.

----------


## Jodi

> Why isPaul the only candidate that constantly must answr publically for ever y outrageous word uttered by "supposed supporters" like can you even prove that.....
> 
> Glenn 0 Paul 1



Because there is a big boat load of us.  Ron Paul has more support than any other candidate.  The only way Ron Paul will not win the election is if they steal it from him.

----------


## Signzit

> No. 
> 
> Glenn Beck claims his life was threatened by a Ron Paul supporter who also happened to be a 9/11 Truther.
> 
> Beck then gave Paul the mike to explain, once again, how Paul doesn't agree with the Truthers' theory that the US government was behind 9/11. 
> 
> There is more distance between the Truthers and Paul now than there was 15 minutes ago.



Agreed, that's why Beck did it! It's a BIG 15mins.!

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> Everytime you attack us we are going to stand up and defend ourselves.
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact.


No, you're just an idiot.

----------


## Storm3

> me@glennbeck.com


Is this official?

----------


## BillyDkid

People are free to believe what they want, but please, for God's sake and for all our sakes do NOT attach Ron Paul's name to it.  We have a tough enough row to hoe as it is - we don't need conspiracy theorist making it even tougher.  If you truthers really believe in the liberty Ron Paul represents, please, for all our sakes - sit on this until we have won.  My feeling is that conspiracy theorists are almost as dangerous to the campaign as are those who specifically oppose us.

----------


## matteh

Youtubbbe Where Are Youuuu

----------


## quickmike

> Exactly. Glenn Beck is giving Dr. Paul a chance to distance himself from people who threaten violence and the 9/11 truthers.
> 
> This was a very positive interview. *golf clap for Glenn Beck*

----------


## Triton

DAMMIT!! I missed it.  PULEEZZZZZZZ Someone gimme a link - a YouTube or something!!!!!

----------


## TheNewYorker

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lQM__iPxnAU

----------


## Laserbeast

> I took my 911 truth decals off my car put ron paul and a sign in my back window im a active meet up member and attend ron paul rallys every sat and sunday alot of us truthers have done this when ron paul wins life will be free again so dont hate on us we are all the same we love the constitution and FREEDOM!!


You should be an active supporter of punctuation, IMO.

----------


## NewEnd

Is this thread about 9-11....

...or shouild I ask a mod to move it to hot topics right now?

----------


## Menthol Patch

> You know, I actually feel bad for Glenn Beck after this. Some inbred morons threatened him and he almost seemed scared in the interview. Idiots. He was almost sickeningly nice to Ron Paul to the point it was awkward. Next time, don't ALIENATE OUR NATURAL ALLIES. We


He is not an ally. He supports the war in Iraq and has said over and over we must sacrifice our freedom for security. Also, he supports the War on Drugs.

----------


## ksu_s13

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Is this thread about 9-11....
> 
> ...or shouild I ask a mod to move it to hot topics right now?


Don't you freaking dare do that!

----------


## Revolution9

> I HATE TRUTHERS AND GLAD BECK IS HELPING DISTANCE THEM FROM THE CAMPAIGN.


I ain't a truther pal but your attitude needs a good kick in the ass.. Care to go with me one on one in an intellectual debate about the issues. i will take you down about twenty notches and leave you a quivering pile of dessicated protoplasm wondering where the $#@!ing lightning bolt of doom that fired your sorry miasmic ass came from. Four posts in..yer not too bright junior.

Randy

----------


## Vendico

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.

----------


## BillyDkid

> The only ones who threatened him were supporters of another campaign.


I suspect this too.  Please, if you folks write to Glen be sure and mention the possibility that it is people who oppose Ron Paul who make threats.  He should be smart enough to realize this.

----------


## DenisGermany

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wyBbfjEztiE


dammit 

Thats what you get for staying up long in europe to catch a goddamn interview.

Bastard! 





j/k

----------


## nbhadja

> Everytime you attack us we are going to stand up and defend ourselves.
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact.


Yes our idiotic government was smart enough to cause a major disaster and not have one single person tell on them AND have Osama bin laden take the blame for it.............

----------


## Signzit

Beck was good guy, i knew it 

we should send those "thanks" emails now!

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> Its just common sense that IF 911 was an inside job (to whatever extent) the truth (whatever it may be) will come out in a Ron Paul presidency. 
> 
> 911 truthers believe it was an inside job . They know government would be transparant under a RP presidency , thats why they support him. Whats the problem?
> 
> Look at it from another perspective. The people who dont believe it was an inside job will have their best chance at shutting up the 911 truthers with a RP presidency .
> 
> We may all believe in different things , but we are all on the same page . Can we not act like it?


THATS THE TRUTH well said!!!

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


Well said.

----------


## Menthol Patch

I'm a 9/11 truther and I'm glad Ron Paul has openly stated that he supporters a new investigation.

----------


## Ron LOL

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


Look, I'm first in line to agree with this, but we need to focus on getting Ron Paul elected.  That means not discussing bull$#@! like "9/11 truth."

----------


## disciple

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


agree.

----------


## rwl4

(pasted... because whether you are a truther or not, we all want a better, more honest leader of our great country.)
*Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.*

----------


## Paulitician

Whether someone actually threatened Glenn Beck doesn't really matter.  It could be a lie but who's really going to know?  The fact is, it is believable that a Ron Paul supporter threatened his life, because even I as a supporter know it's possible, and some of you morons are to blame.

----------


## Signzit

just stop the 911 $#@!

----------


## cicatrice

The interview was FANTASTIC.  Please don't perceive the 9-11 truther portion as entirely negative--this attribution was on the minds of many skeptics of Dr. Paul and may actually garner more support now.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

C'mon people Glenn Beck said up front that he was trying to HELP Ron Paul dismiss the myths that a lot of people claim AGAINST RP that he is a 9/11 truther. GB really helped us with that segment.  RP would never be accepted by the establishment if he said the was a 9/11 truther himself. Let the man get elected people

----------


## Forefall

Sent Beck a good email.

----------


## hillertexas

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting the Glenn Beck interview divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


+1

----------


## nathanmn

> He is not an ally. He supports the war in Iraq and has said over and over we must sacrifice our freedom for security. Also, he supports the War on Drugs.


He agreed with basically everything said and hung on every word Ron Paul said. Horrible, wasn't it?

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Beck was good guy, i knew it 
> 
> we should send those "thanks" emails now!


Beck is not a good guy. He supports the War in Iraq, openly states that we should give up our freedom for security, supports the "War on Drugs" and is a total neo-con.

----------


## jpa

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wyBbfjEztiE


 
LOL

----------


## angrydragon

> The truthers need to separate their beliefs from the campaign.  Keep the truther stuff out of it because all they're doing is dragging our candidate down to people who don't believe it.


True, and those that are truthers, but are quiet about it, fine, please let tell the other truthers to do the same. It is not Dr. Paul's position, so don't promote it.

----------


## vinwal

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


BUMP

----------


## Trigonx

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.
Reply With Quote

----------


## LibertyForever

Look!! it doesnt matter who is a 9-11 truther and who isnt, we both like Ron Paul so get over it. Stop bashing eachother. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion!

----------


## NewEnd

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


+1

----------


## fgd

911 Troofers are fools.

An RP presidency, no matter how transparent, will not satisfy them.  "RP has been co-opted!  RP is keeping quiet!  RP knows 911 was an inside job!"

Google "non-falsifiable conclusion".

Stay the $#@! out of OUR campaign.

----------


## philistineau

I doubt the two camps are equal in size, but if the truthers want to believe that, that is fine.

...just as long as they don't start handing out pamphlets.

----------


## Wayne Hammond

Well, the interview was an overall positive for Dr. Paul.

Could have gone a _LOT_ worse, for sure.  Glen was respectful and gave Dr. Paul tons of time, no interruptions, and seemed like he was trying to find ways to agree rather than disagree on many issues.

Glen sees the 911 truthers as _nut jobs_ - and I think he knew Dr. Paul was not a truther, and was trying to give him an opportunity to distance himself from those views.  Dr. Paul took that opportunity, saying that it was _absurd_ to believe that 911 was an inside job.
*
Now, as for us in the grassroots:*  I think we all can co-exist together as non-truthers & truthers, and support Ron Paul - we need not get into the argument in this campaign, or it will tear us apart.  There is some evidence that 911 was an inside job - but I personally have not seen conclusive evidence of it - beyond a reasonable doubt, at least.

We need to stay focused on getting Ron Paul into the White House.

.

----------


## richk

> I think Glenn has been more than fair and a total gentleman.  I am very pleased.


I agree. I see 100% upside after this interview. I do not see anything negative at all.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> C'mon people Glenn Beck said up front that he was trying to HELP Ron Paul dismiss the myths that a lot of people claim AGAINST RP that he is a 9/11 truther. GB really helped us with that segment.  RP would never be accepted by the establishment if he said the was a 9/11 truther himself. Let the man get elected people


I'm looking forward to when RP is elected and opens a new investigation into 9/11.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> You should be an active supporter of punctuation, IMO.


This is the internet and im in a dark room u understand everything i said im doing some work and on the net so take it easy, who cares about .,.,., Im no Arthur of no book!

----------


## traitorist

> Whether someone actually threatened Glenn Beck doesn't really matter.  It could be a lie but who's really going to know?  The fact is, it is believable that a Ron Paul supporter threatened his life, because even I as a supporter know it's possible, and some of you morons are to blame.


$#@! YOU, Beck has no proof and neither do you.

----------


## bjkrz

re: 9/11 truthers
You are of course free to your beliefs, and I'm happy to have you support Dr. Paul.  But while you're being so enlightened, it's important that you realize you are FAR more likely to alienate a voter by associating Ron Paul with the 9/11 truth movement.  If you are trying to garner support for RP, you are better off leaving those feelings out of it.   That's just fact.

Re: Glenn Beck
A+++++++ Would interview again

----------


## Marshall

Everyone needs to stop copying and pasting retardedly large, bold text  and actually discuss the issue.

----------


## Revolution9

> Yes our idiotic government was smart enough to cause a major disaster and not have one single person tell on them AND have Osama bin laden take the blame for it.............


Bin Laden is NOT wanted by the FBI for 911. When called they said they have no evidence to nail him for this. This ain;t a 911 thread but this disinformation has to cease.

Randy

----------


## noztnac

*Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.*

----------


## NewEnd

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


+2

----------


## LibertyForever

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


yes!

----------


## noztnac

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.

----------


## hypnagogue

I'm satisfied. Very respectful. 

I think Glenn can be an over-reactive dope sometimes, but I can't dislike him just for that.

Since we've veered off into 911 I'm going to go ahead and stand up. I do not believe the world trade centers were toppled by a hydrocarbon fire.

----------


## cicatrice

I don't think his intention was to separate the 9-11 truthers from the rest of the support base so much as to disassociate Dr. Paul's name from those who supposedly threatened his life.  STOP GETTING SO UP IN ARMS ABOUT THIS! *sigh*

----------


## Delain

If it were my goal to split up the Ron Paul movement I would use the 9/11 issue as a wedge.

Turn the truthers and the non-truthers against eachother.

----------


## koft

> Everyone needs to stop copying and pasting retardedly large, bold text  and actually discuss the issue.


Don't tell me how to use my FREEDOM!

----------


## NewEnd

> Everyone needs to stop copying and pasting retardedly large, bold text  and actually discuss the issue.



the issue is Glenn Beck's interview.  Not whther 9-11 was an inside job, or whether its hurting the movment... there are plenty of those in hot topics.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

Argh! I so wanna go dictatorship on your asses right now!

----------


## Young_Apprentice

Beck wasn't trying to divide anyone. Beck did the campaign a great service by clearing this issue on national television. I've talked to many people who didn't know anything about Ron Paul and they didn't care to due to his link with conspiracy theorists. 

And yeah...the government covered up 9/11, but they couldn't cover up a blowjob...

----------


## jake

> Ugh, please keep your 9/11 truther bull$#@! out of the campaign. Thanks.


Indeed. the majority of truthers understand they can be harmful associating "9/11 truth" with the RP campaign, and thank goodness for that

----------


## Derek

> Well, the interview was an overall positive for Dr. Paul.
> 
> Could have gone a _LOT_ worse, for sure.  Glen was respectful and gave Dr. Paul tons of time, no interruptions, and seemed like he was trying to find ways to agree rather than disagree on many issues.
> 
> Glen sees the 911 truthers as _nut jobs_ - and I think he knew Dr. Paul was not a truther, and was trying to give him an opportunity to distance himself from those views.  Dr. Paul took that opportunity, saying that it was _absurd_ to believe that 911 was an inside job.
> *
> Now, as for us in the grassroots:*  I think we all can co-exist together as non-truthers & truthers, and support Ron Paul - we need not get into the argument in this campaign, or it will tear us apart.  There is some evidence that 911 was an inside job - but I personally have not seen conclusive evidence of it - beyond a reasonable doubt, at least.
> 
> We need to stay focused on getting Ron Paul into the White House.
> ...


I completely agree.  I don't see 9/11 truthers as nutjobs at all, although I don't necessarily agree with them.  I do think Ron Paul 9/11 truthers should keep those views to themselves in the interest of not hurting the campaign, and I also think everyone on this thread who has called truthers "fools" or other names should knock it off.

Overall it was a good interview, and I think we should all send Beck thank you notes for giving Paul A WHOLE HOUR!

The important lesson here is: don't overreact to negative coverage and send or say threatening, inappropiate things that paint the Paul campaign and Paul supporters in a negative light.  We have to always remain positive and polite.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> You actually believe that our government was capable of organizing a this attack without ONE single person turning on them?


Who to say no one has turned on them? If the CIA can oust leaders in other countries through black ops, taking out a potential mole would be a cake walk, not to mention having people in the media who can put out the government's side of the story in droves before anyone knows what has happened. 

Much of the inside stuff that people in the conspiracy crowd (not the pejorative sense) have is based on leaked intelligence which the media actively discounts despite authenticity and declassified state department documentation (Operation Northwoods, Mockingbird, et cetera).

The problem is that being taught your whole life that your government only does bad things to people in other countries leads people to disbelieve the obvious problems with what the government puts out.  Furthermore, it teaches people to immediately lash out at those who think differently as being crazy, mostly because it challenges their comfort zone.

If you want to keep 9/11 Truth separate from Ron Paul, I'd advise telling the anti-9/11 Truth Paul supporters on here to also keep their mouths shut about it.  You should be dumping on the media over stuff like this, not on people like Menthol Patch that are trying to get the same man elected that you are.

For shame.

----------


## Signzit

> Beck is not a good guy. He supports the War in Iraq, openly states that we should give up our freedom for security, supports the "War on Drugs" and is a total neo-con.



So what! We got the interview! send the emails! Stop the 911 talk move on don't let's get bog'd down move on bring beck in people!

----------


## Aus4RP

> Those that talk about crazy ideas as "alternative theories".


You honestly think unfairly smearing a persons character on national TV is not as bad as reexamining past events?. I'm not emotionally attached to 911 as it was not my Nation that was hit, but because of it my country now has thousands of troops stationed in the Middle East.

I don't know what happened on 911 but I know the same people who give us the "facts" have an agenda and are also the same people who label us Ron Paul supporters all "whackos" and say "he can't win" and that you're all domestic terrorists. I take Ron Pauls posistion about 911, and respect others to have the right to pursue alternative theories and who knows what they might find.

----------


## Paulitician

> $#@! YOU, Beck has no proof and neither do you.


This is the type of moron I'm talking about.  Thank you for proving my point.

BTW, learn to read.  I did say there was no proof.  I said it might not have happened, but the fact that it is believable, the fact that I as a supporter know it is believable, is the problem, and some of you guys are doing nothing but contributing to that.

----------


## Birdlady

> *Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.*


Exactly!

----------


## philistineau

Good interview by Beck

youtube it anyone?

or upload to mininova

----------


## familydog

Um what epople need to understand is that the reason WHY Beck asked the 9/11 truth question is because a lot of Beck's audience have that image of him because of what other candidates and other pundits say.

Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.

Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.

He said he knows Dr. Paul doesn't believe in it.

Becks' audience are not us. They might not know what we know.

This was one of the best interviews ever of Paul. 

Take a chill pill people.

----------


## noztnac

> +2



The love of freedom trumps our minor disagreements.

----------


## angrydragon

Promoting this 9/11 truth stuff is like promoting socialism, Dr. Paul doesn't believe in either of them.

----------


## daikonv

truthers can believe what they want as long as they dont give the impression that all RP supporters (or the majority) belive the conspiracy.  People can think what they want and if they feel adamant about it, let them.  However, don't be asses like PETA and go spilling animal blood on people and such or threatening people.  

For me, I don't believe in the conspiracy, but I won't tell others to shut up or tell them they are wrong.  But, I will try to give evidence supporting one side or the other.

http://www.loosechangeguide.com/LooseChangeGuide.html

That site tries to debunk many of the claim in that loose change movie (and does in my opinion).

----------


## Rhys

if you're a truther, just bite your tounge for a year. it can wait

im not but lease for us all

----------


## Jojo

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> 911 Troofers are fools.
> 
> An RP presidency, no matter how transparent, will not satisfy them.  "RP has been co-opted!  RP is keeping quiet!  RP knows 911 was an inside job!"
> 
> Google "non-falsifiable conclusion".
> 
> Stay the $#@! out of OUR campaign.


And you want to turn away Ron Paul supporters why? To appease some retarded liberals?




> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.


I agree. People who allow our opponents to dictate who we accept are of inferior intelligence. They are the reason we can't get the borders shut or get anything done. I dont agree with 9-11 truthers and some of the libertarians in the movement but we all have a common goal of getting Ron Paul elected. We must not let politics get in our way. I am not a 9-11 truther and I can care less if Ron Paul is supported by them just as long as they support him.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> Indeed. the majority of truthers understand they can be harmful associating "9/11 truth" with the RP campaign, and thank goodness for that


so true im one of them but this topic ppl have showed pure hate for us that keep it to our self where we have to say something this is sad

----------


## disciple

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.
> Reply With Quote


agree.

----------


## rwl4

PLEASE STOP
We need to focus on what's important: ELECTING RON PAUL.

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

Youtube anyone?

----------


## NewEnd

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


qft

----------


## puertorico4paul

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it

----------


## Nihilist23

> Um what epople need to understand is that the reason WHY Beck asked the 9/11 truth question is because a lot of Beck's audience have that image of him because of what other candidates and other pundits say.
> 
> Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.
> 
> Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.
> 
> He said he knows Dr. Paul doesn't believe in it.
> 
> Becks' audience are not us. They might not know what we know.


You are right.  I reacted negatively at first but it was probably better to clear the air.

However I am still upset about the whole death threat discussion and claiming he has to wear a bullet proof vest.  That was a blatant lie.

----------


## partypooper

> I think it's clear now why the campaign was cautious about going on the show.


it is even more unclear than it used to be. dr paul should take on o'rielly again as well.

----------


## werdd

screw 911 truth, if your a truther just take one for the team this time because millions just saw ron paul in a great interview, with the only negativity throughout being your ideals. were all on the same page in that we support dr paul, so quit sending death threats allready.

----------


## nathanmn

> Um what epople need to understand is that the reason WHY Beck asked the 9/11 truth question is because a lot of Beck's audience have that image of him because of what other candidates and other pundits say.
> 
> Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.
> 
> Beck did this to clear it up for his audience.
> 
> He said he knows Dr. Paul doesn't believe in it.
> 
> Becks' audience are not us. They might not know what we know.
> ...


BIG +1 !!!

Glenn Beck just did us a huge service. If he wasn't a man I'd french kiss him.

----------


## dmspilot00

*Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.*

----------


## Dorfsmith

> *Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.*

----------


## Mr. White

After careful consideration I've decided you're all out of your damn minds.  I'm going to go donate or pass out slimjims or send death threats or somethin'

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

Upload it to youtube pls.

----------


## Menthol Patch

The fact of the matter is that 9/11 truthers rarely attack Ron Paul supporters who are not truthers. But Ron Paul supporters who are not truthers attack those of us who are truthers all the time. 

I'm offended by those in this thread who have called 9/11 truthers crazy.

----------


## ggibson1

> I suspect this too.  Please, if you folks write to Glen be sure and mention the possibility that it is people who oppose Ron Paul who make threats.  He should be smart enough to realize this.


In EVERY group out there you can find people that get emotional and start spouting off threats. I spent the last 7 years on antiBush sites where a bunch of flower power liberals hung out and even THEY had people talking about killing this neocon or that neocon... MOST of the time these people are teenagers that have grown up on movies that show the "fun" side of violence.

of COARSE some Ron Paul supporters sent Glen Beck hate mail... who on TV has not received hate mail? Even Olbermann got a white powdery substance mailed to him with threats...

It is up to US to remind these people that their emotions lead to failure and Ron Pauls way of doing things leads to success.... without calling them idiots (even if they are...)

As for the 9 Truthers just remember "Just because I am paranoid doesnt mean they are not after me..." We may never get the truth... There ARE legit questions about 911, but without evidence you cant shout people into believing...And if the evidence is all gone.. then just face it... we will never know.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> ALERT - Glenn Beck is trying to smear Ron Paul's image by connecting him with radical 9/11 truthers


To the contrary, he appreciates the validity of Dr. Paul's message, and allowed him the opportunity to dissassociate from these embarassing people.

I have to admit that until this thread I've always assumed that the linking of 9-11 so-called "truthers" to this campaign was a bogus rumor stirred up in the MSM to discredit and ridicule us.  I'm very sorry to see that they really are involved with our campaign.

that is a difficult cross we'll have to bear

----------


## nathanmn

> it is even more unclear than it used to be. dr paul should take on o'rielly again as well.


.......

I was 100% for Ron Paul going on Glenn Beck, but O' Reilly doesn't let people talk. He shouts them down.

----------


## BadMrFrosty

> He agreed with basically everything said and hung on every word Ron Paul said. Horrible, wasn't it?


AGREE I HATE CRAZY ANTI SOCIAL PAUL SUPPORTERS......  God will they ever assimilate into society?

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> screw 911 truth, if your a truther just take one for the team this time because millions just saw ron paul in a great interview, with the only negativity throughout being your ideals. were all on the same page in that we support dr paul, so quit sending death threats allready.


 what if it was a hillary supporter why is everyone blaming 911 truthers.  what if it was a terroist? what if it was his media staff? what if what if.... IT WAS MADE UP!?

----------


## disciple

> *Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.*

----------


## Revolution9

> re: 9/11 truthers
> You are of course free to your beliefs, and I'm happy to have you support Dr. Paul.  But while you're being so enlightened, it's important that you realize you are FAR more likely to alienate a voter by associating Ron Paul with the 9/11 truth movement.  If you are trying to garner support for RP, you are better off leaving those feelings out of it.   That's just fact.
> 
> Re: Glenn Beck
> A+++++++ Would interview again


Anti-transparency in public safety issues people. We are happy to have your support, regardless of your myopian understanding your fellow citizens varied claims about unresolved issues of that day. You apparently are not well versed enough in the arts of black budget psyops to realize you are playing shill to a very large shell game. In my neighborhood if you do not acknowledge the inherent fallacies in the government issue story you have no credibility and are looked upon as a neocon shill and an idiot. So, what works for you is not a monolithic borg-like entitical stance we all should take. And frankly I know I am much $#@!ing smarter than alot of you anyways who spout $#@! like its the truth. Eat my dust. Ya getting pissed yet??


Randy

----------


## rwl4

> *Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.*


WHOLEHEARTEDLY AGREED. LET'S GET BACK TO PRODUCTIVE TALK ABOUT HOW TO MOVE OUR MAN FORWARD TOWARD THE PRESIDENCY.

----------


## Delain

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

----------


## brumans

Those who are truthers just need to keep their mouths shut if they support ron paul, plain and simple.  It does absolutely nothing good, and paints a negative picture on ron paul.

----------


## gharalam

"9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact."

Sorry your implicit "data" is not fact. Its a belief until someone outright says "Hey this was a inside job" or something damn close to that. 

Like someone said keep your beliefs but dont affiliate them on our candidate who doesnt support them.

----------


## hillertexas

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


yup

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

> *Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.*


This is the truth people! The rulers of this country wants us to be divided, because then we fall! And our country IS divided today, more than ever, that's how they can rule us! Don't fall for it!!!

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

So can anyone link a transcript or youtube address?

----------


## Marshall

*OMGZ LUK @ MEH FONT 4 I R TEH MYTEE!!1!one*

----------


## rwl4

> "9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact."
> 
> Sorry your implicit "data" is not fact. Its a belief until someone outright says "Hey this was a inside job" or something damn close to that. 
> 
> Like someone said keep your beliefs but dont affiliate them on our candidate who doesnt support them.


PLEASE STOP. (btw, I am NOT a truther.) We need to not tear each other apart here. We are all here for a common mission: Get Ron Paul elected.

----------


## Nancy A

I'm a truther, but I wish the rest of the truthers would

SHUT THE HELL UP!

It's only hurting RP.

----------


## nathanmn

> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.


Sure, but I will feel free to tell them to shove it when they do HORRIBLE things and attach Ron Paul's name to it... anyways, this thread isn't going anywhere.

----------


## werdd

> I'm a truther, but I wish the rest of the truthers would
> 
> SHUT THE HELL UP!
> 
> It's only hurting RP.


QFT! Thank you

----------


## rwl4

END OF DISCUSSION.

Will an admin please lock this thread?

----------


## Lois

*I can't take the huge text, people.*

----------


## Menthol Patch

> "9/11 was an inside job and that is a fact."
> 
> Sorry your implicit "data" is not fact. Its a belief until someone outright says "Hey this was a inside job" or something damn close to that. 
> 
> Like someone said keep your beliefs but dont affiliate them on our candidate who doesnt support them.


It is a fact if you look at all the evidence. There is a ton of evidence that 9/11 was an inside job. I could provide all of that evidence on this thread, but I will not because I don't actively talk about 911 here.

----------


## Menthol Patch

We the truthers on this thread are only defending ourselves.

----------


## fgd

I'm incredibly glad that Paul completely and totally disowned the entire "9-11 truth" movement in one fell swoop.  Now no one can associate him with this group of fringe wackos and cost him votes.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> I'm a truther, but I wish the rest of the truthers would
> 
> SHUT THE HELL UP!
> 
> It's only hurting RP.


I agree we all are a family Ron Paul will bring Freedom & Truth we all win under is presidency!

----------


## TheNewYorker

thread Lock Plese>

----------


## koft

Everybody just be happy Ron Paul got a whole hour on TV and wasn't made out to look like some rabid weirdo. also, Glen Beck may be bi-curious

----------


## CurtisLow

*Can't We All Just Get Along?   It was a great interview. RP knows how to handle him self.
*
The End



*Good night all!*

----------


## NewEnd

> It is a fact if you look at all the evidence. There is a ton of evidence that 9/11 was an inside job. I could provide all of that evidence on this thread, but I will not because I don't actively talk about 911 here.


What don't you get?  IS this the thread to promote or attack 9-11?
Do you think we care about this show?
take it to the hot topics thread, please... both sides are annoying us.

----------


## rwl4

> It is a fact if you look at all the evidence. There is a ton of evidence that 9/11 was an inside job. I could provide all of that evidence on this thread, but I will not because I don't actively talk about 911 here.


PLEASE STOP.
Nobody will be convinced either way right now. We're just irritating each other, causing dissension in our own group. We are all friends here.

----------


## Wyurm

> Dude, Glenn just helped Ron distance himself from the truthers!  Why are you guys mad?


1) you really don't want that. There are alot more of us that many of you seem to be aware of. I for example believe in the truth and for that reason I want RP in office because I know that he is the only one that can put an end to a government that has grown into a threat to the American people. 2) Any division in RP's base only risks the loss of more votes, I know many believe that getting rid of those who are awake would be a blessing, and that is simply a shame. 3) I believe in the truth and am respectful toward those who choose not to. I do however expect you to treat me with the exact same respect.

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

> I'm incredibly glad that Paul completely and totally disowned the entire "9-11 truth" movement in one fell swoop.  Now no one can associate him with this group of fringe wackos and cost him votes.



Rofl, nice try troll.  Go back to your home under the bridge.

----------


## ppc1040

Are pro-Paul anarchists out claiming that Paul will dismantle all of the US government?  No.  Are pro-Paul pro-choice people out claiming that Paul is not pro-life?  No.  

Dr. Paul has set the record straight.  He does not agree with 9/11 Truth, and though he may appeal to Truthers, the worst thing they can do it try to hijack his name to support their own pet cause.

----------


## deedles

> 9/11 "Truthers" are fools


It is not a good sign in a supposedly free country when people cannot ask honest questions and expect to get an answer.

Not only do we not get answers about 911, we get attacked for asking honest questions.

To see this attempt to suppress discussion within the ranks of the Ron Paul supporters is sad.

I am not a fool, I am a Ron Paul supporter and I do not believe we have received the truth about 911, whatever that truth may be.  My avatar shows just one project that my group has done in support of Ron Paul and in solidarity with you all on here.  

I would take offense at these nasty remarks but then that would be just what those aligned against Ron Paul would want... his base to splinter and lose strength due to infighting.

Let us pull together and stop the 911 fighting.  Please... just as this nation might be brought down from within, so could we.

----------


## rwl4

ARE YOU GUYS TRYING TO DAMAGE RON PAUL'S SUPPORT BASE HERE?

If not, STOP with the attacks. Whether you feel like you're being heard or not, there is a time to fight for an issue, and right now is not that time.

----------


## gagnonstudio

Let's get Ron Paul elected, and then we can hash out opposing opinions after.  We are the same team, with the same goal.  We all have different opinions.  Who cares.  Let's get this guy elected.

----------


## hillertexas

Menthol,
I'm with you buddy...but this is about Ron Paul.
baby steps my friend.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> Are pro-Paul anarchists out claiming that Paul will dismantle all of the US government?  No.  Are pro-Paul pro-choice people out claiming that Paul is not pro-life?  No.  
> 
> Dr. Paul has set the record straight.  He does not agree with 9/11 Truth, and though he may appeal to Truthers, the worst thing they can do it try to hijack his name to support their own pet cause.


Correct.  The word he used is "preposterous."  

Appropriate.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

> Let's get Ron Paul elected, and then we can hash out opposing opinions after.  We are the same team, with the same goal.  We all have different opinions.  Who cares.  Let's get this guy elected.



*I AGREE!!!!!!*

----------


## NewEnd

> 1) you really don't want that. There are alot more of us that many of you seem to be aware of. I for example believe in the truth ......


wrong thread




> I'm incredibly glad that Paul completely and totally disowned the entire "9-11 truth" movement in one fell swoop. Now no one can associate him with this group of fringe wackos and cost him votes.


How enlightened of you, now go away.




> Dr. Paul has set the record straight. He does not agree with 9/11 Truth, and though he may appeal to Truthers, the worst thing they can do it try to hijack his name to support their own pet cause.


hmm, interesting, you know, that sentiment has only been uttered...
about 1,000,000,000,000,000,000 times.

----------


## Wayne Hammond

List of Ron Paul supporters:

*1. 911 Truthers

2. anti-911 Truthe*rs

But both groups want us to FINISH our mission - which is to get Dr. Paul in the WHITE HOUSE.

This is like arguing over abortion - it will never get solved in one thread and it's a total distraction.

.

----------


## Troyhand

Trolls are on the loose! They're hitting hard from both sides to cause infighting in the group.
MSM is laughing at us right now. We're doing exactly what they want.

That's OK. Our emotions will quiet down, and we'll get back on track like we always do.

----------


## Castrensis

Well, now RP has denounced Truthers & White Supremacists. However, anyone with half a brain realizes these are his personal views & his  platform in now way stifles free expression. 

There is a definite difference between having a candidate agree with you & an entire other matter to support a candidate who doesn't agree with you but will defend your inalienable right to espouse your message.

----------


## Revolution9

> Those who are truthers just need to keep their mouths shut if they support ron paul, plain and simple.  It does absolutely nothing good, and paints a negative picture on ron paul.


Those who are anti-transparency in public safety issues need to shut their $#@!ing mouths. They do not care about the victims families not getting the answers they deserve. Tell me all about your being pumped for the freedom and liberty movement out of one side of your mouth and deride those seeking proper and complete answers to some very troubling questions. You cannot have freedom and liberty without transparency in government and not one of you anti-transparency in public safety issues people can prove  even 10% of the government/crime cabal's story. You stand on wet sand.

Randy

----------


## Phenom24

I agree with the "Let's not attack each other" stuff.  We may not agree, and we know where Dr. P stands - but for Pete's sake!!!

Attacking each other is fruitless.  FRUITLESS!!

----------


## partypooper

> .......
> 
> I was 100% for Ron Paul going on Glenn Beck, but O' Reilly doesn't let people talk. He shouts them down.


sort of. i still think a good showing there would be worth a lot.

----------


## skeet

We Are NOT Divided!

We are United for Dr. Paul!

We have always been divided on other issues like 911 truth, hemp, abortion, etc.  This is a non-debate.

----------


## wildflower

Is this interview going to air again?

I planned to watch it, and I had the TV on CNN, but I never saw it.  

aaugh!

----------


## rwl4

> I agree with the "Let's not attack each other" stuff.  We may not agree, and we know where Dr. P stands - but for Pete's sake!!!
> 
> Attacking each other is fruitless.  FRUITLESS!!



AGREED! EVERYBODY STOP READING THIS THREAD. LOOK ELSEWHERE.

----------


## user

I hope truthers understand that the more people who think RP has something to do with them, the lower his chances of winning become.

----------


## American

> Is this interview going to air again?
> 
> I planned to watch it, and I had the TV on CNN, but I never saw it.  
> 
> aaugh!


Its was on Headline news, not CNN. I missed it also.

----------


## NewEnd

lets get this moved to hot topics.  What a waste of a perfectly good thread... but the interview is over anyways.

Those who agree, report the first post and ask it get moved to hot topics.

----------


## Wayne Hammond

> AGREED! EVERYBODY STOP READING THIS THREAD. LOOK ELSEWHERE.


... he said, while reading the thread... 

Serious, you're right... time to move on...

.

----------


## gagnonstudio

> Is this interview going to air again?
> 
> I planned to watch it, and I had the TV on CNN, but I never saw it.  
> 
> aaugh!


Yes, 9PM EST.  Headline News Channel

----------


## Castrensis

> Its was on Headline news, not CNN. I missed it also.


It airs again at nine eastern.

----------


## user

> Is this interview going to air again?
> 
> I planned to watch it, and I had the TV on CNN, but I never saw it.  
> 
> aaugh!


Yes it will air again at least twice tonight, including once at 9 ET I think.

----------


## knappz

MSM ignores Ron Paul calling him a kook and fringe...
RP supporters call 9/11 truthers kooks and fringe... 
around and around we go.  

F**king brilliant

----------


## wildflower

> Yes, 9PM EST.  Headline News Channel


Oh good.  Thank you!!   (I had it on the wrong freakin channel)

----------


## koft

I agree with what Ron Paul said about apathy regarding intelligence. I know there are some people out there who strongly believe that the government coordinated all this 9/11 stuff and honestly I can't blame them for having that opinion considering how quickly we are moving towards becoming a police state. No reason to fight fellow Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> I'm incredibly glad that Paul completely and totally disowned the entire "9-11 truth" movement in one fell swoop.  Now no one can associate him with this group of fringe wackos and cost him votes.


Those of us who realize 9/11 was an inside job are not wackos.

You are attacking fellow Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> MSM ignores Ron Paul calling him a kook and fringe...
> RP supporters call 9/11 truthers kooks and fringe... 
> around and around we go.  
> 
> F**king brilliant


It's really sad that fellow Ron Paul supporters would call 9/11 truthers names and attack them. 

I've been called a wacko several times tonight because I am a truther. I'm very ticked off.

----------


## Revolution9

> Let's get Ron Paul elected, and then we can hash out opposing opinions after.  We are the same team, with the same goal.  We all have different opinions.  Who cares.  Let's get this guy elected.


I'll tell ya what.. Stop the idiots starting this $#@! with attacks on people who have questions about the governments official version. I am not a truther.  have never stood anywhere with a sign. I have not confronted anybody in public who i believe to be a shill. However..to sit idly by while a bunch of drooldonkeys with bb in a boxcar mentalities try to assault a good portion of the American people and RP support base with disengenuous insults there will be $#@! to pay. I guaran-$#@!ing-tee it. They will not get way with this crap when I spot it.

They do not want it talked about..do not bring it up and then hurl insults. If the only way you will learn is to get your ass smacked publicly and made to defend yourself intellectually to quell this bull$#@! then so be it. 

Randy

----------


## Menthol Patch

Those who attack truthers on this forum better realize that if they keep on attacking me I will respond each and every time.

----------


## Jobarra

> Those of us who realize 9/11 was an inside job are not wackos.
> 
> You are attacking fellow Ron Paul supporters.


I hope you realize that even though Dr. Paul doesn't support your particular viewpoint, he is the one candidate running that will bring Federal Government down to a size where it CANNOT effect global events through detailed conspiracies.  I agree with Dr. Paul.  When you have such a large bureaucracy, you are bound to have extreme ineptness from all quarters.  I do believe that the government was waiting for something like this to happen to take advantage of it to attack Iraq, but I don't think they personally caused 9/11.

----------


## idrake

I hope you get a lot of positive responses from your interview with Ron Paul.  There aren't enough news programs that invite a POTUS candidate to do more than banter about nothing.  You guys really got through the issues.

Just to reiterate what Ron Paul said, any supporter that would threaten you just doesn't comprehend our message.  What happened to you is intolerable.  I've been threatened over the Internet myself, oddly, for being a Ron Paul supporter.  It can keep you up nights and make you question your personal safety.  It's terrible and I'm sorry it happened to you.

About the 911 truthers and all conspiracy theorist in general: Every conspiracy relies on a foundation of secrecy and a lack of transparency.  Every conspiracy has this feature.  Ron Paul offers a small, transparent, and accountable government.  That's why they flock to him.  I hope you understand this dynamic.

By they way, I read parts of your book...my wife bought it for her father for Christmas...I took a peek.  I like what I read.  In fact, after reading a few chapters, I'm surprised you're not a Ron Paul supporter.  Anyway, given the circumstance of the interview, you won a lot of respect from me and many other RP supporters.

Thanks,
Ian Drake

President,
Drake Technology Solutions Inc

----------


## krott5333

> Oh good.  Thank you!!   (I had it on the wrong freakin channel)


haha, it happens, dont worry.

----------


## justatrey

Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.

Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.

If you agree with this copy and paste it.

----------


## fgd

I supported Paul in part because he has always distanced himself from truthers and instead stuck to the message of freedom.

Now I see that the people trying to elect him are infested with truthers that are trying to make Paul's candidacy their own personal horse to ride off in the direction of what they have decided the "truth" is.

Ugh.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

To:  	 me@glennbeck.com
Title: Mr. Beck You Amazed Me Tonight & RON PAUL SHOW AWESOME!!

  Your message has been sent!

Well i sent a nice long supportive and positive message to Mr. Beck with much thanks.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


I only have problems with those people who call me crazy because I am a truther.

----------


## idrake

The TRUTH is:  We need a more transparent and accountable government.  We all agree on that.

----------


## nathanmn

> I hope you get a lot of positive responses from your interview with Ron Paul.  There aren't enough news programs that invite a POTUS candidate to do more than banter about nothing.  You guys really got through the issues.
> 
> Just to reiterate what Ron Paul said, any supporter that would threaten you just doesn't comprehend our message.  What happened to you is intolerable.  I've been threatened over the Internet myself, oddly, for being a Ron Paul supporter.  It can keep you up nights and make you question your personal safety.  It's terrible and I'm sorry it happened to you.
> 
> About the 911 truthers and all conspiracy theorist in general: Every conspiracy relies on a foundation of secrecy and a lack of transparency.  Every conspiracy has this feature.  Ron Paul offers a small, transparent, and accountable government.  That's why they flock to him.  I hope you understand this dynamic.
> 
> By they way, I read parts of your book...my wife bought it for her father for Christmas...I took a peek.  I like what I read.  In fact, after reading a few chapters, I'm surprised you're not a Ron Paul supporter.  Anyway, given the circumstance of the interview, you won a lot of respect from me and many other RP supporters.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Excellent letter sir!

----------


## kimosabi

*Glen Beck,*




> *hahahaha,*
> 
> *look at those guys tearing themselves apart in the RonPaulForums with my little Wedge Tactic.*
> 
> *Divide and Conquer works every time*
> 
> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> *hahahahaha*
> ...

----------


## Menthol Patch

> I supported Paul in part because he has always distanced himself from truthers and instead stuck to the message of freedom.
> 
> Now I see that the people trying to elect him are infested with truthers that are trying to make Paul's candidacy their own personal horse to ride off in the direction of what they have decided the "truth" is.
> 
> Ugh.


The 9/11 truthers on here rarely comment or talk about 9/11. The reason we are talking tonight is because we were called "dangerous" on national TV and then we were called crazy and wackos by fellow Ron Paul supporters.

We have a right to defend ourselves.

----------


## fgd

> About the 911 truthers and all conspiracy theorist in general: Every conspiracy relies on a foundation of secrecy and a lack of transparency. Every conspiracy has this feature. Ron Paul offers a small, transparent, and accountable government. That's why they flock to him. I hope you understand this dynamic.


This I can get behind.  A Ron Paul presidency will bring more transparency, freeing us from having to disprove and disprove and disprove truthers over and over and over again, only to have them start over again at the beginning.

----------


## Jobarra

> The TRUTH is:  We need a more transparent and accountable government.  We all agree on that.


Agreed.  More transparency and less government is better

----------


## dougkeenan

"We the people".
That which you called Ee'd Plebnista
was not written for chiefs or kings
or warriors or the rich and powerful,
but for all the people!
Down the centuries,
you have slurred the meaning of the words
"We the people of the United States,
in order to form a more perfect union,
establish justice, ensure domestic tranquillity,
provide for the common defense,
promote the general welfare,
and secure the blessings of liberty
to ourselves and our posterity...
do ordain and establish this constitution".
These words and the words that follow
were not written only for the Yangs,
- but for the Kohms as well! - The Kohms?
They must apply to everyone or they mean nothing!
Do you understand?

----------


## sirachman

If you support 9/11 truth or you do not the best way to get your agenda across is to deny you believe in it. Whether Ron Paul truly believes in it or not he is the ONLY cantidate who has ANY chance of getting into office and doing a second investigation. I myself do not believe in the 9/11 truth movement after researching it HOWEVER I do want a second investigation to prove it either way once and for all. Knowing this I support Ron Paul as the only person anyone has a chance of electing who will probably open up an investigation if it can be done in any way fiscally reasonable. However, if you wish for Ron Paul to win you must believe that the stigma surrounding 9/11 truth WILL destroy any cantidate who mentions it due to the MSM stigma it is a FORBIDDEN topic. Up to this point Ron Paul has been hurt by the rumor that he is a truther, now whether or not he is (i dont think so but others may disagree) he has tonight once and for all CLEARLY denied any personal belief in 9/11 truth. This will help his campaign, please spread word of his words and the reasons I have outlined for which his actions on the subject tonight were good for his campaign and for YOU nomatter your personal opinion on 9/11 truth.

----------


## fgd

> If you support 9/11 truth or you do not the best way to get your agenda across is to deny you believe in it. Whether Ron Paul truly believes in it or not he is the ONLY cantidate who has ANY chance of getting into office and doing a second investigation. I myself do not believe in the 9/11 truth movement after researching it *HOWEVER I do want a second investigation to prove it either way once and for all.* Knowing this I support Ron Paul as the only person anyone has a chance of electing who will probably open up an investigation if it can be done in any way fiscally reasonable. However, if you wish for Ron Paul to win you must believe that the stigma surrounding 9/11 truth WILL destroy any cantidate who mentions it due to the MSM stigma it is a FORBIDDEN topic. Up to this point Ron Paul has been hurt by the rumor that he is a truther, now whether or not he is (i dont think so but others may disagree) he has tonight once and for all CLEARLY denied any personal belief in 9/11 truth. This will help his campaign, please spread word of his words and the reasons I have outlined for which his actions on the subject tonight were good for his campaign and for YOU nomatter your personal opinion on 9/11 truth.


This.

An RP presidency will FINALLY allow us to put the truthers to rest.

----------


## michaelwise

I thought that interview was a great interview. Beck threw something in to spice it up a bit and kept people watching it through to the end. Nice move Glen, Thanks. I bet people walked away from that interview wanting to know more about the good doctor, and now won't be afraid to ask.

----------


## torchbearer

I just sent a thank you email.

----------


## Aldanga

I don't have cable. I'd like a YouTube. Please? Pretty please with a cherry on top?

----------


## HazardPerry

Glenn may be a bastard but he shelved his $h1t for an hour and gave Ron basically free reign to explain his points, and Ron really hit it out of the park. Even when he tried to give him the foreign-policy wedgie, Ron parried it and served it right back. He was spot-on concerning Israel and international terrorism, he looked healthy, confident, and very presidential. Glenn didn't talk over him, never cut him off, never smeared him or distorted facts, and gave him all sorts of great lead-in clips from the debates. I don't understand why some of you don't think this wasn't a good interview. 

As interviews go, this was our best yet. *If you want to see Ron really skirmish, wait until the Meet the Press interview on Sunday.* The good doctor and Russert are going to dust it up, you can be sure of that. For now let's give Glenn a break from the hate mail and -- at least temporarily -- send him some kissies for promising an honest interview and actually following through. I'm sure we gave him a ratings rape and hopefully others may follow his good example.

e-mail your thanks to *me@glennbeck.com* (yes it's really his address). Here is my letter. You kiss my ass, I'll kiss yours, buddy. 




> Mr. Beck,
> 
> I am deeply thankful for the interview that you gave to Dr. Paul. It was fair, articulate, well-rounded, and addressed many of the concerns that some people have with Paul's campaign, as well as allowing him to properly elucidate complex points not ably summed up in 10 seconds of hurried explanation. I know that there are many among us who grumbled heartily a while back concerning your show's coverage of our candidate of choice. Let me tell you that this interview has helped us see your true colors, and we are not only greatly enthused but deeply appreciative. Many of us are going to be finding your book under our Christmas trees, I think  
> 
> It is not hard to recognize that Dr. Paul has been treated rather dismissively by the media, although the topics he raises are not only of critical importance but largely ignored by candidates in EITHER party. Your interview was not only a service to Dr. Paul, but truly a service to the voting public, who are kept largely aloof of these issues, perhaps even intentionally. I hope that others can follow your bold example not only by giving Dr. Paul a chance to speak his mind, but by educating themselves and their viewership about these important issues. You performed a service to Dr. Paul, but truly, you set an example for the media at large, and for that I think we are most thankful. 
> 
> Appreciatively,
> Moi


_For the record -- any truthers out there, you do your thing. Live and let live, that's what we're all here for, isn't it? I don't understand the invectives against you. I may not necessarily agree but you know what, we don't need some sort of consensus. We are all here for different reasons, but I don't think you are backing Dr. Paul on the WTC issue alone. This camapaign is about liberty, about personal responsibility, and it is being run exactly the way Ron would like to see the country run. He gives us so much sway and lets us run with our ideas without oversight because he truly believes in what he -- what we, are fighting for. You have a right to your opinion, do not let anybody tell you otherwise._

----------


## michaelwise

> I don't have cable. I'd like a YouTube. Please? Pretty please with a cherry on top?


Oh, the pain you must be going through.

----------


## idrake

HazardPerry - Well Done!

----------


## quickmike

> .......
> 
> I was 100% for Ron Paul going on Glenn Beck, but O' Reilly doesn't let people talk. He shouts them down.


I agree. I dont think Ron or anyone else with any respect for themselves should EVER go on O'Reilly. Hes a huge $#@! that just yells all the time and is only right about 12% of the time.

The only exception to this rule of not going on his show would be................

Schedule yourself on the show and talk nice to him before the show, then as soon as you get on the set, extend your hand out in a jesture of kindness and BAMM!!!!.............. kick him in the nuts with every ounce of energy you can muster, then raise your hands in victory and walk off the set.

----------


## Akus

//

----------


## Nihilist23

The interview is airing again in 5 minutes, at 9:00 p.m. EST.

----------


## Alawn

What a dumb question.  It was obviously done to hurt him.  Its only purpose was to get nontruthers mad at him for being associated with them and get truthers mad at him for not agreeing with them.  If all truthers love Ron Paul good.  I welcome all of them.

----------


## SophisticatedFarmGirl

Guys,  I am sorry if this has been suggested already...I'm tuning in from Mama duty.  

What do ya'll think about starting a chip-in for "Flowers for Glenn"?  I think it would rule the school if we raised a 500-1000 to sending him flowers in the morning.

----------


## Rintrah

Flowers for Glenn is such a cheesy idea.

----------


## Nihilist23

Airing now, airing once again at 12:00 a.m. EST.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Guys,  I am sorry if this has been suggested already...I'm tuning in from Mama duty.  
> 
> What do ya'll think about starting a chip-in for "Flowers for Glenn"?  I think it would rule the school if we raised a 500-1000 to sending him flowers in the morning.


Flowers for a NEO-CON?

Why don't we just send flowers to George Bush!

----------


## shadowhooch

edit (doublepost)

----------


## shadowhooch

Could this be the turning point of the campaign?

--A full hour interview 
--shown twice in the same night
--during prime time 
--from a national and credible political show 
--where Ron Paul gets to fully answer all questions and all issues?  
Not to mention the fact that the host basically agreed with most things.

Folks.....republican voters watch this show.  This is better than any 30 second commercial spot.  This is pure, targeted gold.  Maybe even more gold than the moneybombs.

----------


## FreedomAndLaw

> As interviews go, this was our best yet. *If you want to see Ron really skirmish, wait until the Meet the Press interview on Sunday.* The good doctor and Russert are going to dust it up, you can be sure of that. For now let's give Glenn a break from the hate mail and -- at least temporarily -- send him some kissies for promising an honest interview and actually following through.[/I]


Isn't Russert the same one who asked Kucinich about UFOs during a presidential debate, or am i thinking of another moderator?  Hate mail is always a great way to demonstrate the message, Since Ron Paul is all about forcing his views on everyone through aggression right? I think *hate mail* should be rejected by supporters whether the coverage is positive or negative.

Anyways if this is the same moderator from that debate, this is going to be painful to watch .

----------


## SophisticatedFarmGirl

> Flowers for a NEO-CON?
> 
> Why don't we just send flowers to George Bush!


I worked in television and think this would go over well.

----------


## wfd40

> Glenn may be a bastard but he shelved his $h1t for an hour and gave Ron basically free reign to explain his points, and Ron really hit it out of the park. Even when he tried to give him the foreign-policy wedgie, Ron parried it and served it right back. He was spot-on concerning Israel and international terrorism, he looked healthy, confident, and very presidential. Glenn didn't talk over him, never cut him off, never smeared him or distorted facts, and gave him all sorts of great lead-in clips from the debates. I don't understand why some of you don't think this wasn't a good interview. 
> 
> As interviews go, this was our best yet. *If you want to see Ron really skirmish, wait until the Meet the Press interview on Sunday.* The good doctor and Russert are going to dust it up, you can be sure of that. For now let's give Glenn a break from the hate mail and -- at least temporarily -- send him some kissies for promising an honest interview and actually following through. I'm sure we gave him a ratings rape and hopefully others may follow his good example.
> 
> e-mail your thanks to *me@glennbeck.com* (yes it's really his address). Here is my letter. You kiss my ass, I'll kiss yours, buddy. 
> 
> 
> 
> _For the record -- any truthers out there, you do your thing. Live and let live, that's what we're all here for, isn't it? I don't understand the invectives against you. I may not necessarily agree but you know what, we don't need some sort of consensus. We are all here for different reasons, but I don't think you are backing Dr. Paul on the WTC issue alone. This camapaign is about liberty, about personal responsibility, and it is being run exactly the way Ron would like to see the country run. He gives us so much sway and lets us run with our ideas without oversight because he truly believes in what he -- what we, are fighting for. You have a right to your opinion, do not let anybody tell you otherwise._


Great post.. well said..thanks mate.

----------


## christogarcia

I'm reminded of an early story of the Buddha when he faced a terrible monster, stared him down, and talked him into submission.  Upon submitting, the Monster then became a friend to everyone.

Glen Beck sure seemed to take a submissive stance.  I'll tell you, it must be hard to debate Dr. Paul if he has time to explain himself.  Love the guy!

RON PAUL 2008!

----------


## nathanmn

> Guys,  I am sorry if this has been suggested already...I'm tuning in from Mama duty.  
> 
> What do ya'll think about starting a chip-in for "Flowers for Glenn"?  I think it would rule the school if we raised a 500-1000 to sending him flowers in the morning.


You mean $500 worth of flowers? What the heezy? The man would really think RP supporters are lunatics if we flood his studio with flowers!

----------


## maxbish

> The TRUTH is:  We need a more transparent and accountable government.  We all agree on that.


+1

I find this thread incredibly civil and non confrontational. It's amazing how the entire tone of the forum changes when you put a couple of highly opinionated and prolific posters on "Ignore"

----------


## shadowhooch

Has any other candidate received a full hour from any other show to discuss their views fully during primetime?  Not that I know of.  How furious would we be if someone did this for another candidate?

Glenn Beck should be heartily thanked because this truly was a gift to Ron Paul and his campaign.  It takes a lot for a talk show host to push EVERYTHING aside and give someone their entire show to get their views out.

Amazing.  Amazing.  (Sorry, this is the most excited I've ever been for the campaign).

----------


## AtomiC

> Has any other candidate received a full hour from any other show to discuss their views fully during primetime?  Not that I know of.  How furious would we be if someone did this for another candidate?
> 
> Glenn Beck should be heartily thanked because this truly was a gift to Ron Paul and his campaign.  It takes a lot for a talk show host to push EVERYTHING aside and give someone their entire show to get their views out.
> 
> Amazing.  Amazing.  (Sorry, this is the most excited I've ever been for the campaign).


Totally agreed.  Glenn Beck deserves much props and all the love we can give him.

----------


## burningfur

> Totally agreed.  Glenn Beck deserves much props and all the love we can give him.


Finally a decent interview.

Pretty much the opposite of the O'reilly factor.

----------


## Aldanga

> Oh, the pain you must be going through.


Haha. I love not having cable. It's a waste of money... except for CSPAN. I love CSPAN. I'd watch it all day if I could. :-)

----------


## N13

What a great interview.  This is going to really help the cause.....

....Unlike this turd of a thread that is plagued with all kinds of cultural diseases.  Some of you made my eyes bleed when I read this thing.  

This is not about anyone's self interest, there is a larger process that requires the checking of one's ego at the door.  If we lack unity, there is no chance of success.

----------


## torchbearer

> Haha. I love not having cable. It's a waste of money... except for CSPAN. I love CSPAN. I'd watch it all day if I could. :-)


All c-span channels are freely streamed over the internet.

----------


## Menthol Patch

The fact of the matter is that Glenn Beck is every bit as much of a neo-con as George Bush.

----------


## Shellshock1918

youtube?

----------


## MadViking10

> What a great interview.  This is going to really help the cause.....
> 
> ....Unlike this turd of a thread that is plagued with all kinds of cultural diseases.  Some of you made my eyes bleed when I read this thing.  
> 
> This is not about anyone's self interest, there is a larger process that requires the checking of one's ego at the door.  If we lack unity, there is no chance of success.


Great post.

----------


## Hudder

Could the admins please ban the "truthers" and delete their posts? This is rediculous. They have as much to do with Ron Paul as with 9/11 - meaning nothing.

Great interview. I was really thrown off when it came to the threat issue. But this man, if anything, wanted Ron Paul to outright state his beliefs to tell the nut jobs they are essentially insane. Doesn't matter if they threat is real or not, or from a supporter or not. Glenn is a bit freaked out, and who could blame him? Ron dealt with it perfectly too. Everyone needs to relax.

Ron was amazing in this interview. No other candidate is this intelligent or honest - it should be clear to anyone in the world watching this. Glenn Beck wasn't too bad, and deserves big thanks for having Ron for an hour and being very gracious and open. That's it. 

Let's be mature about this. Relax about this. This was a great night for Ron Paul. Thank you Glenn Beck.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Could the admins please ban the "truthers" and delete their posts? This is rediculous. They have as much to do with Ron Paul as with 9/11 - meaning nothing.
> .


Wait. We don't need to ban 9/11 truthers.

I am not a truther but I understand why these people believe what they believe.

Truthers- until this is all over, please try and keep the 9/11 truth stuff on the low, please do it for us. After this is all over you can protest, you can argue, whatever, just please until the election cycle is over, please refrain from publicly expressing your views on 9/11.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

O'reilly THE FANATICAL HACK NEEDS TO GO... HE's using up all the Oxygen on the planet amd Bandwidth on the airwaves!

*No Audience... No Hot Air/CSend him to Reality FREAK Island with the rest of NUT WINGS!*

----------


## VRP08

Does anyone have youtube, pretty please!

----------


## MadOdorMachine

Well, I just watched it again and I must say it was an excellent interview. I would like to have heard Ron Paul finish his explanation on pulling out of the Middle-East though. That was one issue that was half-way left up in the air. All the Glenn Beck nay-sayers need to eat a giant piece of crow as well. Glenn Beck flat out said if he was a woman he would be sucking face with RonPaul. I'm not sure how to take that, but it was a pretty good compliment. Great interview. I hope they do it again, even if it's much shorter.

----------


## ProBlue33

I see the 9/11 truth issue as an area that will only devide Ron Paul supporters.
Many early adopters of Ron Paul were lead to him by the truth movement, so be carefull who you curse out. 

I myself believe 9/11 was some sort of false flag operation. I never talk about it to friends or family, because of the reaction posted in this thread. I must of spent 300 hours researching this topic, before I came to a conclusion.

And I might add that Ron Paul made a recent speech where he said "the secrets held against us will be revealed" if you don't know what that means, then your ignorance is bliss.

The smart truthers are holding fire for now, they know how to pick there battles, when Ron Paul gets into power, don't kid yourself, it will be open season on the real truth behind 9/11. 

Just remember the entire foreign policy of America hinges on the war on terror, this is a policy that Ron Paul will change.

----------


## PatriotOne

Ummmm....can someone direct me to the 18 and over and non-trolls message board please?

----------


## traviskicks

I cannot believe how great this interview was. What an absolutely amazing thing to watch. We need to spread this far and wide.

----------


## traviskicks

> Does anyone have youtube, pretty please!


1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pme20JHPkwk
2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y4j4m90-XM
3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNjnvp5z6kM
4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrlZTlD-Sc
5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF_92PpCyUs
6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY-z-RYLmfc
7: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD1qMXMOjfo
8: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kze69_lmGmA

6th one is missing for some reason.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I see the 9/11 truth issue as an area that will only devide Ron Paul supporters.


It might divide RP's support base but it doesn't divide our support for RP.  Non-truthers and trolls who like to take advantage of the polarization of the subject are just a minor irritant to me.  It doesn't change my mind about RP, it just changes my mind about the intelligence levels of a lot of people who don't realize they are being played .

----------


## traviskicks

..

----------


## 762x54r

> I just sent a thank you email.


As did I.  It was concise and clear in expressing my appreciation for the air time in a hospitable manner as well as my sympathy for the threats of violence and a statement denouncing it.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


agree...

----------


## user

> "We the people".
> That which you called Ee'd Plebnista
> was not written for chiefs or kings
> or warriors or the rich and powerful,
> but for all the people!
> Down the centuries,
> you have slurred the meaning of the words
> "We the people of the United States,
> in order to form a more perfect union,
> ...


Thanks Jim...

----------


## xd9fan

Thank You Glenn Beck!!  Great interview on both sides.

Ron you kicked a$$

The kook death threats are $#@!ing ridiculous and are not what we and this revolution are about......

Thank You Ron for the answers.

glenn dividing the revolution?????
some peolple on this thread need to take a $#@!, open a window, get laid or something......

Good Christ people focus!!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Amen XD9 - I thought GB was quite fair - indeed - the way he raised those "controversial" topics like the 9/11 conspiracy, and the 'death threats' seemed to me were designed in such a way to make it easy for RP to turn them into non-issues with little or no effort -- cut them off at the pass sorta speak before he started dominating the primaries and having his opponents try to use them against him.

Indeed, I thought GB was more fair than he even needed to be.  And oh yeah - RP knocked it outta the park!  Can't wait for Meet The Press!  8-D

This "late stage" media coverage is the best thing EVER.  Not too early.  Not too late.  This is gonna ROCK AND ROLL!

----------


## Paulite5112007

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE.  The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


Your assumption that there are two separate camps just further seprates by point it out.

I dont think there are two separate camps - there are millions of individuals who support Ron Paul and a million different realities for all of them.    Lets do as we have been and rally for Ron Paul as individuals with a common goal.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Beck was obviously trying to drive a wedge between 9/11 people (numbering in the tens of millions) and Ron Paul with this interview.   It was very calculated.  I think RP needs to stress that he is for greater government transparency when he's asked about this issue.  Along the lines of the "secrets will be revealed" quote you mention here.  What speech was that in?




> I see the 9/11 truth issue as an area that will only divide Ron Paul supporters.
> Many early adopters of Ron Paul were lead to him by the truth movement, so be careful who you curse out. 
> 
> I myself believe 9/11 was some sort of false flag operation. I never talk about it to friends or family, because of the reaction posted in this thread. I must of spent 300 hours researching this topic, before I came to a conclusion.
> 
> And I might add that Ron Paul made a recent speech where he said "the secrets held against us will be revealed" if you don't know what that means, then your ignorance is bliss.
> 
> The smart truthers are holding fire for now, they know how to pick there battles, when Ron Paul gets into power, don't kid yourself, it will be open season on the real truth behind 9/11. 
> 
> Just remember the entire foreign policy of America hinges on the war on terror, this is a policy that Ron Paul will change.

----------


## Electric Church

> Everyone needs to stop buying into the obvious trap of letting Glenn Beck divide the two separate camps that make up the Ron Paul base.
> 
> Ron Paul's message of freedom and liberty applies to EVERYONE. The moment we start dictating which groups are allowed to support Ron Paul is the moment we lose the election.
> 
> If you agree with this copy and paste it.


From my view from up here in Canada I can only hope that true Ron Paul supporters and Americans are intelligent enough to see that this interview was nothing less than counter-Intel to divide the movement in conjunction with the infestation of many moles. Moles who say un-American and stupid things like ban truthers from the movement. Anyone who says such things is a phony Ron Paul supporter and is only here as a mole to work in conjunction with those neocon traitors who are on the outside trying to divide the movement. Glen Beck is an obvious poser and works for the mainstream establishment. He is NOT, as he claims a “Libratarian”.

Wake up!!!  This is an infowar. It’s time for those who are true Americans to stand for the First Amendment and stand up to these moles that are present who say that a massive group in the tens of millions that have a certain opinion should be ostracized or banned. This is truly disgusting, truly neocon and truly un-American.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> "We the people".
> That which you called Ee'd Plebnista
> was not written for chiefs or kings
> or warriors or the rich and powerful,
> but for all the people!
> Down the centuries,
> you have slurred the meaning of the words
> "We the people of the United States,
> in order to form a more perfect union,
> ...



YOu speak many of our high worship words.

----------


## rfbz

When I first watched the interview it seemed pretty bad. Not because of the thought that Glenn Beck was trying to smear RP, but it just seemed awkward. But having watched it again, I think it was a pretty good interview. RP got out his positions, he was able to distance himself from the truthers, and condone violent tactics.

----------


## wildflower

> RP got out his positions, he was able to distance himself from the truthers, and condone violent tactics.


You mean condone non-violent tactics.

----------


## rfbz

> You mean condone non-violent tactics.


sorry, I meant condemn violent tactics

----------


## michaelwise

Lead, Follow, or Get out of the Way!

----------


## Anti Federalist

fgd wrote:




> Stay the $#@! out of OUR campaign.


Ugh, after wading through this whole thread, or at least up to this $#@!'s remark, I was just observing.

Sweet Jesus Christ on a crutch I swear some of you people are gonna make me put my "9/11 was an inside job" stickers back on my trucks, even bigger than before.

Who the flying $#@! are you, noob, to make a comment like that? I've been on the ground of this thing since last year when the 9/11 truth movement coalesced together to help convince Paul to run back in April with the help of Alex Jones.

The vast majority of 9/11 truthers realize how provocative such a outlook can be and have distanced themselves from promoting it in any that can be connected with the campaign.

History note: it wasn't Beck that called us "terrorists" and "in bed with IslamoFascists", it was David Horowitz and he was talking about Lew Rockwell.

But we have, for the most part, taken the high road, kept our mouths shut and for that we are called fools, "troofers", idiots, wackos, and told to "get the $#@! out the campaign" *THAT WE GOT STARTED!!!*

Well, I cordially invite each and every one of you in this thread who thinks that way to fornicate yourselves with an iron pipe, long and hard.

----------


## Electric Church

fgd wrote: Quote: "Stay the $#@! out of OUR campaign."  

I honestly do not believe for one second that a true Ron Paul supporter would say such a thing. The guy's an obvious mole. What I'd like to see is all RP supporters furious over statements like this. 

Was it not a "twoofer" who initiated both money bombs and the blimp?

----------


## mokkan88

*HEY GUYS, HOLD UP!  WHAT'S GOING ON!?  GROUP HUG!  GROUP $#@!ING HUG!  NOW!  WE'RE A TEAM DAMMIT!*

----------


## user

So it looks like the thread title is only half right. The "showdown" wasn't between Glenn Beck and Ron Paul in this thread.

----------


## Gaius1981

I'm very pleased with the interview -- one of the very best so far.




> Hello Glenn Beck,
> 
> I'd like to thank you for giving Ron Paul such a fair and professional interview, and most importantly for giving him a chance to state that he distances himself from 9/11 truthers on such a high-profile show like yours. We appreciate it! Be well, and keep up the great work. :-)
> 
> Best regards,


*sent*

----------


## j.b.

> I'm very pleased with the interview


Good timing, now is the time for Ron Paul to start picking up some undecided votes.  "Meet the Press" will be next up this Sunday.

----------


## Derek Johnson

Great interview, and I'm grateful to Beck, that middle-east war mongering neocon.  If he would simply follow any money trail behind middle-east terror/suicide terror he'd find a trail that leads to: Russia, Mossad, Saudi Royal family, MI-6, CIA.  Not that there isn't real terror, there certainly is.  But if you think Russian [and China] is a passive player in Islamic-Communistic rule, you have a little money trail homework to do this holiday season.

As for 9-11, yes Beck [and Gibson before him] forced Ron to space him self from 9-11 "truthers".  There is no need for alarm either way, our chances of a real investigation under RP is far better and I will welcome all points of 9-11 view in the Ron Paul camp, but don't tell me to "stay the $#@! away" for saying 9-11 stinks.  9-11 stinks in about 10,000 different ways, and to look past it dishonors all that were murdered in those buildings, on those planes, in the pentagon, and the brave service memebers who fell in the middle east afterwards, and who continue to fall.  

FYI, I've been an outspoken RP advocate since 2000, and following 9-11 structural facts since 2001.  Don't walk into Beck's, Gibson's or anyone else's trap: association with x-type supporter will ***** the primary/general election outcome.  Not so.  If you buy this you must not believe highly in Ron's powerful message....which obviously has a unifying effect.

----------


## dougkeenan

"Freedom" is our worship word too.

----------

